# Sportcast USA (sportcastusa.org) notice update



## longcaster

http://www.sportcastusa.org/


----------



## kinnakeettom

deleted


----------



## The Bucket

Big D.


----------



## Cdog

Sorry to see this part of th board going through this now.


----------



## Newsjeff

*I'm confused*

I'm not trying to instigate a fight here. But I was hoping someone here could explain - in a honorable way - the situation. 
Remember, I'm not too smart.  
I have a vague idea of the issues, but I would like to hear both sides explain the reasoning.


----------



## The Bucket

Big D2.


----------



## BillH

longcaster said:


> http://www.sportcastusa.org/


I have made this post for Bob Sales because in spite of repeated requests he has not been able to post on this board of over two years.

Dear Mr Longcaster:

I am surprised to see that you started a topic which is political in nature and violates your own mission statement which used to be at the top of this forum but has conveniently disappeared this morning. Fortunately I made a copy of it and it is listed below. It seems that you are biased in you reporting and will allow post if it supports your own agenda even if it violates Pier and Surfs policies and mission statement.

“Distance Casting Mission Statement and Official Welcome
To help increase one's casting, and effective fishing distance without the politics.
At this time, I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.”

The web site SportcastUSA.org is not the official web site of Sportcast USA and the statements made under Public Notice on this site were not made by any official or member of Sportcast USA and should be disregarded. This site is registered to Blaine Osborne and Mr. Osborne is no longer a member of Sportcast USA. To verify what I am saying click on http://www.networksolutions.com/en_...1R5QCWMEAQCFFA?whoistoken=0&_requestid=893809 and type SportcastUSA.org in the Search box. I will make no further comments on this matter because it is not my policy to be discussing internal club business on a public board.

The official web site for Sportcast USA is http://www.sportcastusa.blogspot.com/ and the message board is http://longdistancecasting.forumflash.com/. I invite everyone to log on our web site and message board and enjoy the information that is on these sites.

Best regards and good casting to all,

Bob Sales
President, Sportcast USA


----------



## shaggy

Bill, interesting, but now at least to me, added confusion, are they both smaller parts of one larger organization? Iffin' so, shouldn't they be "playing nice" with each other to add to the sport, though as with brothers and sisters, there will be some disagreement, but for the uniformed/misinformed, wherein lies the truth?

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Black Beard

Dear BillH

I see you too are not adverse to a little smokescreen when it suits. 

I believe Longcaster came across the fact that there are now three organisations listed as Sportcast and by posting the link to the original Sportcast USA site gave everyone the opportunity to see just who they are paying membership dues to. Also the point regarding insurance is a very valid one which has been dodged by all concerned with the latest ‘sportcast’ on the thread on the Breakaway USA board. Andy Miller (Led chukka) has asked numerous times for someone within ‘sportcast’ to clarify who they are and what insurance cover is available to members while casting. Not an unreasonable point bearing in mind the US legal systems love of law suites.

Also bear in mind that a number of UK casters joined the original Sportcast – some as far back as 1985 – and to my knowledge non have had any contact with ‘sportcast’ regarding renewal of membership or if they have ever been members of ‘sportcast’.

Some clarification from an official within the ‘sportcast’ organisation is long overdue. 

You think Formula 1 shot itself in the foot on Sunday? Take a look at your own organisation – whatever it is. People would like to know, hell, they have a right to know - BB


----------



## longcaster

Since the name "Longcaster" has been mentioned twice, I will respond.

If you will notice, the title of this thread is:

"Sportcast USA (sportcastusa.org) notice update"

I chose this title because it lets everyone know exactly which "Sportcast USA", I am referring to.

The link :

http://www.sportcastusa.org/

is referring to information that is located on that website.

Evidently, some of you are confused as to which "Sportcast USA" you are members of.

For some others, you are unable to comprehend what you read!


----------



## sand flea

Before this thread gets any hotter, I just want to say that anyone is free to post their opinions on P&S and is free to explain their side of things *as long as it stays civil*. If it degenerates into hostility, I'll start wacking threads.

I don't have a dog in this fight, so all I can say is that I'm sorry that this mess has happened and hope it can be resolved amicably.

And as to BillH's comment about Bob not being able to post here, P&S is open to everyone, no exceptions.


----------



## kinnakeettom

deleted


----------



## Big Lou

*Sportcast plural???*

Just wanted to thank you for bringing the TWO Sportcast to light. I knew there were problems and am sorry for that. But it is even sadder that the disgruntled group could/would not get their own name. This is misleading to many. There is disagreements amoung clubs quite often. But the ones that want the change should at least find their own name and not hang on to the others past deeds/actions this means bad and good. You should make your own idenity.
> This in no way is siding with either side just an observation. People should be able to tell which club they are signing up with.
>I do miss seeing many old names of fine casters and people among the current fine casters and people.
And I do find this a shame, for both sides are missing out on knowing/fellowshipping/learning/and sharing with each other. 
If someone had not told me it was a casting club,,, I would have swore it was a church being split.


----------



## Black Beard

Nicely put Lou, you bring a little calm to troubled waters - Neil


----------



## big brother

http://www.longdistancecasting.forumflash.com/index.php?showtopic=355


----------



## BigWillJ

Y’all can spin it the way you like, but posting anything using Joe Moore’s name from a historical perspective, a perspective which is far removed from the Sportcast USA organization as it stands today, is stooping to a new low. It saddens me to say that it’s shameful, and serves only to bolster the bitterness of those who won’t, don’t, or can’t, accept the direction in which the original Sportcast U.S.A. is moving, for whatever reasons, under whatever name.



longcaster said:


> Evidently, some of you are confused as to which "Sportcast USA" you are members of.
> 
> For some others, you are unable to comprehend what you read!


SportcastUSA - Sportcast USA - Sportcast U.S.A. - confusing? Hell yes it's confusing - then there's those myriad of websites configured with Lord only knows what names....


----------



## Connman

I don't understand this whole thing about multiple organisations , there is only one Sportcast USA . If someone can show me were this other organisation is please do , where have they held events , who are there members and officials ? how does one become a member ? do they have an event schedule ? Do they have an active website and open forum board to discuss club matters ?
Take a look at what we have done and achieved since being elected to run Sportcast USA . We have an active website http://www.sportcastusa.blogspot.com/ and the message board http://longdistancecasting.forumflash.com/. 
We have held tournaments , given out numerous prizes , feed our contestants and had a new National distance casting record established at one of our events . Soon we will be having open elections for the executive group to run Sportcast thru 2006 . The details will be mailed to all members soon . 
Sportcast USA today is a continuation of what it always has been , a casting club dedicated to the promotion of long casting , teaching and friendships .
Sincerely Conn Leahy 
Secretary Sportcast USA


----------



## Orest

*Joe Moore Sportcast USA*

I hope Joe or anyone he turned over the organization to had registered the "Sportcast USA" name; then he/they could be sueing the other wanabies for using a name similar to the registered name.

I think the Sportcast USA origaniation the one started by Joe should change their name to "Joe Moore Sportcast USA"; this the one I believe I join last year. 

There is only one original Joe Moore Sportcast USA and all the other wanabies should choose you own distingushing name and go on your merry way.


----------



## Tommy

After the SCUSA Worlds in 2002 Joe Moore turned the leadership of Sportcast USA over to Bob Sales. In 2003 the Club was operated by Bob and Blaine Osborne. At the end of the 2003 season elections were held and the following people were elected to office for 2004. 

Bill Halpin Sr. - President
Chuck Wilson - VP
Blaine Osborne - Secretary
Jim Johnston - Treasurer

The following served as members of the Board of Directors in 2004.

Earl Blake
Conn Leahy
Dave Thomashey
Jerry Valentine
Larry Brooks
Tommy Farmer

Bill Halpin Sr withdrew himself in early 2004 due to personal/health reasons.
Chuck asuumed the role of President and soon "appointed" James Williams to serve as VP.

At the 04 Nationals membership meeting an "election committee" was formed. There is dispute as to whether they were an election committe or an oversite committee but they were charged with seeing that a fair, open and honest election was held.

There was much disagreement between the executive committee and the election committee but the process continued. Chuck presented the members at the 04 Worlds with his new "Plan" for Sportcast USA. It included changing the organization from a "club" to an "Association". At the 04 Worlds membership meeting Chuck and James both stood in front of the members and publicly stated that they would support the planned election.

After the Red Drum Tournament Chuck changed his mind. He disregarded the agreed upon election and sent out his own Ballot. This Ballot included no opposition and basicly established his "team" for the 05 casting season. No member input was allowed during his team selection. He included me on this team without my OK. I publicly declined. 

The election process continued. The ballots were counted. Chucks name was included on the ballot. Over 50% of the 04 members voted and the result was very clear. Every attempt was made to have a member of the 04 executive committee present to count votes. The secretary had agreed to meet for vote counting but did not show.

The 05 Executive Committee were elected as follows.

Bob Sales - President
Charlie Farmer - VP
Bill Halpin Sr - Treasurer
Conn Leahy - Secretary


There have been 3 successful casting tournaments this year. The fun is back in the sport after a year of in-fighting.

It would be nice if Chuck would make his plans for the future public. It would make for an interesting read.

I'm taking the kids on vaction this afternoon so I'll be gone the next few days.

Tommy Farmer


----------



## sand flea

Tommy, thanks for helping those of us outside this conflict understand the situation. I fault myself for not paying more attention to things as the situation got worse. It's hard to separate emotion from fact but I want to make sure everyone gets to weigh in here.

Please understand that everyone--*EVERYONE*--is welcome here. It disturbed me to hear that some people are claiming they are banned from the site and aren't allowed to participate. Ya'll can outcast me on my best day.

Can we all at least agree that the people who post here are some of the greatest casters in the world? We all like to fish, and we all like to cast. What are the odds the different parties would agree to set up on a field and throw for the title? I can play the gimp.


----------



## INDIO

looking at this from outside looking in . it seems
that the trouble is being started from the outside of sportscast and not from within. this will be settled here and shouldnt be stirred up from
across the pond.


----------



## Orest

*Indio*



> looking at this from outside looking in . it seems
> that the trouble is being started from the outside of sportscast and not from within. this will be settled here and shouldnt be stirred up from
> across the pond.


You should stay outside. I have met Neil aka Black Beard and I have the upmost respect for him and for you to insult him with out knowing him is a mistake on your part. And I think you own him an apology.


----------



## LongRanger

Indio,

Neil Mackellow has been a fully paid member of Sportcast USA for years (1999 or 2000). In addition, Neil Mackellow, Peter Thain, and Andy Miller were fully paid members Sportcast USA for the year 2004. Therefore, they were and are entitled to all rights and privileges afforded to all Sportcast USA members in good standing. 

James Williams
Sportcast USA 
2004 Membership Committee Chairman


----------



## INDIO

isnt odd that they dont know what club they are in ?i think their is a diffrent motive to all this then.


----------



## kinnakeettom

deleted


----------



## longcaster

Can you please post a copy of your constitution here and on your website for all to see?

Or do you have something to hide?


----------



## Connman

James may we please have those records , it would help us run the club more efficiently , along with all the other records and the equipment , this would really let us run the tournaments more effectively . And can we please have the clubs funds , this would stop us having to pay for everything so far this year out of our own pockets .


----------



## Connman

Richard , our constitution and bylaws are those originally put togethar By Joe Moore and cosigned by Jean Reynolds back around 1983 (?) 
I don't have a scanner to post it here or on our site but it is unchanged since written all those years ago .


----------



## LongRanger

Conn,

Which records?

James


----------



## Connman

All of them , all the documentation that an outgoing executive board would normally turn over to the new in coming administration . things like membership roles , financial records , insurance papers , treasurer reports on expenditures etc . You know what I mean .


----------



## longcaster

Connman,

If you have the same constitution as the Sportcast USA that I referred to when I first started this post:

1) They had their constitution on their website for all to see.

2) I did not see your constitution on your website.

3)Since I missed the location of your constitution on your website can you post the url here for all to see?


----------



## Connman

As I said I don't have it on our site . 
The document you refer to on Blaine's site is not the official document of Sportcast , that document is something written By Blaine and signed By Chuck Wilson and Blaine Osborne . It was never presented to the members of Sportcast or the Board of Directors , so it is not the legal document of Sportcast .It is just a written document on a private site maintained by a non member of Sportcast USA .


----------



## Orest

*Connman*

What a lame excuse for not having a legal document available for the public/future members to peruse before joining your organinzation. You mean not one member of 'The 05 Executive Committee' has a scanner or access to one. 

Post an address where one can write to be obtain one. 

Ever hear of KINKOS.


----------



## longcaster

Today, 01:18 PM #30 
Connman 
Registered User
Join Date: Apr 2001
Location: Exit 7A ,New Jersey .
Posts: 317 

"All of them , all the documentation that an outgoing executive board would normally turn over to the new in coming administration . things like membership roles , financial records , insurance papers , treasurer reports on expenditures etc . You know what I mean ."

Connman,

I have a question with the information that you provided in the above post:

"things like membership roles"

If you never received the previous "Sportcast USA Administrations" membership list, then how could you hold an "Official Sportcast USA Election" for the "Current 2005 Sportcast USA" organization.

Without a complete membership list consisting of 100 percent of the members of the previous "Sportcast USA Administration", how could you notify 100 percent of the previous paid up voting Sportcast USA members.

I know for a fact that I never received a mailed application.


----------



## shaggy

Okay, maybe wrong and all, but are both not-for-profit organizations? And how about documents supporting both groups as to creation date (or date of organization), paper work as a non-profit organization, original charters (or is that the constitutio?), and the like. All I am finding out is that it is getting more confusing as this post continues.

Not to worry me though, still only tossing a Daiwa Eliminatoe with a 30SHV, 15 pound Ande and five ounces of lead about 100 yards, but straight, so, me, not quite near the realm of "loncasters", but that ther is pretty good "distance casting" for me on a conventional (or spinner for that matter).

Can't wait for the Fall on the beach for the next run, and fishing replaces disagreements and confusion.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Connman

This appears to be going nowhere , as many of you are well aware this is going to be settled in a court of law . I can go on and on about various details which won't convience anyone to change their mind and we have hashed all this out before in past treads on many boards . There are diametrically oppossing views on boths side and we have so far failed to negioate a settlement with the parties involved so far , so now a Judge will decide for everyone .


----------



## Orest

*Connman*

That's fine.

But what about the constitution? Where can the original Joe Moore constitution be had.


----------



## Black Beard

INDIO said:


> looking at this from outside looking in . it seems
> that the trouble is being started from the outside of sportscast and not from within. this will be settled here and shouldnt be stirred up from
> across the pond.


Sorry guys, been a little busy today as I see many of you have. However, I do feel some indignation regarding the above quote from indio.

Just to set the record straight: As one of the five founding members of Sportcast and Sportcast International in 1983, I came to the USA in 1985 to help form Sportcast USA and gave a casting seminar with my compatriot Les Baldry, returning the following year to compete in a Sportcast event an promote the club. 

I would appreciate it if, as Orest has already stated, you might at least be aware of some history before making derogatory comments.

And no, despite being an instigator and member for almost 20 years I did not receive an invitation to vote or to join the current 'sportcast'. Presumably because the current board did not receive the members list so how could a fair and fully open ballot possibly have been held?

BB AKA Neil Mackellow - USA Open Casting Champion 2000.


----------



## LongRanger

Conn,
In your post above you said, “This appears to be going nowhere , as many of you are well aware this is going to be settled in a court of law . I can go on and on about various details which won't convience anyone to change their mind and we have hashed all this out before in past treads on many boards . There are diametrically oppossing views on boths side and we have so far failed to negioate a settlement with the parties involved so far, so now a Judge will decide for everyone.”

In our most recent one on one conversation, we had a very productive talk. In fact, if everyone had followed our lead we would not be in this mess today. I would prefer that we pick up where we left off so that all US casters can once again truly enjoy the sport that we both love. My phone number has not changed. 

Hint: Give Big Lou’s post another read. 

I sincerely hope that we can resolve this without going to court. It would just be a waste of time and money on both sides. *We can have this whole things wrapped up for free by the close of business on Friday if your side is willing to compromise.* Let’s put aside the egos and posturing so we can put this behind us.

James


----------



## Connman

I don't disagree , if you have an offer , please send it to Bob and rest of Directors .


----------



## sand flea

INDIO said:


> looking at this from outside looking in . it seems
> that the trouble is being started from the outside of sportscast and not from within. this will be settled here and shouldnt be stirred up from
> across the pond.


I hate to break it to you, but this site is actually hosted with a firm in the UK. And lest we forget, the sport of distance casting was pioneered by Limeys. 

It looks like James has a hand of friendship out. This whole thing is none of my business, but nothing would make me any happier than to see you fellows resolve this.


----------



## kinnakeettom

deleted


----------



## INDIO

sand flea said:


> I hate to break it to you, but this site is actually hosted with a firm in the UK. And lest we forget, the sport of distance casting was pioneered by Limeys.
> 
> It looks like James has a hand of friendship out. This whole thing is none of my business, but nothing would make me any happier than to see you fellows resolve this.


if you read what im saying . it really means let the parties resolve it amongst themselves.i didnt mean to step on toes. 

sometimes we stumble in life. but you must get up and try again.


----------



## LongRanger

Conn,
In late April of this year your representative in the presence of your counsel requested a proposal from Chuck. Our attorney submitted the proposal to you in early May. It is now June 22nd and we not received your reply. Since you are your clubs secretary and it your job to handle all official correspondence I am sure that you have a copy of the proposal at your finger tips. You can respond to the old proposal from April or we can start fresh. It is your choice. Since you are the club secretary I will communicate with you and you can take it to whomever you please. For the sack of all US casters wishing to enjoy the sport, let’s end this here and now as friends. 

James


----------



## Big Lou

*Let's cast*

Well,, how many truely want to get pass the problems and JUST CAST TO HAVE FUN????
There is an easy solution, might take a few compromises but is not hard at all. 
Joe Moore and I had our differences, much like many people thru life. BUT, there is one thing I will tell everyone,,,He knew how to run the tournaments and get things done to help casting roll along. Information was always available to the members and letters sent for infomation. Maybe the club didn't grow like some would have liked but no one else has made it grow either.
It was his baby and he ran it. If you did not like how things were going you didn't have to cast.
Now, evidently there are people with disposable income to foot a lawsuit. WHY????
Take that money and put it to good use. 
Start your own club,,,name, bylaws, post dates for tournaments and get the show on the road. 
Casters will come and enjoy. If someone disagrees they don't have to participate. Open it for all , leave the bickering away from the field! 
More clubs will increase participation and introduce more to a great sport. 
Look across the pond,,,how many different clubs host tournaments. More people???
I don't know now,,,but in 1996, you cast in a tournament every weekend some where in G B.
Run your club to suit you.
And this is not trying to put anyone down, just get things moving.
All this fuss is not benefitting anyone or anything. And in the end, what will be accomplished???
So what if either side gets their way now?????
The sport has been hurt!!!!!!!! Friends have been alienated. Casters are not getting to learn and share with all that they need/want/desire,, different styles, ideas and FELLOWSHIP.
One of the MAIN reasons the Texans traveled across the US is to FELLOWSHIP. Not this side or that side,,,but with ALL CASTERS.
The ideal of everyone getting along is a pipedream (look at the world) BUT DO YOU WANT TO CAST AND FELLOWSHIP???? WITH ALL CASTERS??? Put your differences aside walk on the field and cast. It isn't that hard.
You all sound like a school yard.
I should know, I have been there, Jerry and I have had differences, whether mostly mine, or his is a point of view. Bottom line it cost us a couple of years of closeness. Some hard words.
BUT as before, he is the closest to a brother I will ever have. What a shame to miss those years for pride or ego or whatever!!! Seems pretty stupid looking back now.
Don't follow in my footsteps, patch it now , what you miss is worth a lot more than you can gain.
Big Lou


----------



## BigWillJ

*Compromise?*

Compromise???

Sorry, I believe that's spelled "compliance".

If somebody disagrees with that, I smell non-compliance, and the use of money which is in one's possession that belongs to someone else.

Can't believe that somebody asking for a membership role can be construed as not having an election which is binding.

Somebody needs to get over themselves, then get on with themselves, or friendships will be lost for more than just a few years.


----------



## Tres Irby

*Amen Lou! (and others)*

Why these two small groups of grown men can't simply sit down together and get this mess worked out amicably between themselves for the good of Sportcast, all interested parties and the sport in general here in the US........ is simply beyond my comprehension.

Like you and others, I have taken no sides in this battle of he said-she saids in the past and have no intention of doing so now. Both Parties have made mistakes, we're all human, but I also think they both truly believe what they are doing now is right. And considering what they're getting paid  I appreciate all the work both Parties have put in to date. However, the bottom line is the ill will shown towards one another has gone on long enough and it's time to come to a fair and reasonable resolution before it's to late. Lawyers and the courts *IS NOT* the answer. If it continues down the path it's on now and goes there, there will be no "winners", only losers. What will come of it (and it's already headed in that direction IMO) is there will soon be one or more small "regional" clubs named Sportcast something-or-another and the Club those before you worked so hard to build and nurture, and we all once enjoyed belonging to..... will be no more. We'll remain divided and the animosity will continue.

I have lots more to share (from a neutral third parties view point) on the subject that may shed some light on recent efforts to bring the Parties together and get the remaining Sportcast issues worked out in a fair and amicable manor, and where the officers from each Party stand as far as their willingness to do so but I'm on the way out the door to go fishing. Plus, I'm still hopeful both Parties will see the light while I'm gone and will realize from some of your comments here that the road they are on right now is not a positive one for Sportcast, it's current and past members, wannabe members, those that simply desire a friendly politics free environment in which to cast and socialize and the sport in general.

At least one of the Parties involved has offered an olive branch here personally and publicly and other individuals within the Parties have done so privately. I can only hope those of you still repelling the idea will ditch your egos, pride, or whatever it may be that's holding you back for long enough to offer the same in return for the good of us all.

Finally, I would respectfully ask those of you that are involved in one of the Parties and are tempted to continue bickering here, or anywhere else in public for that matter, to please refrain from doing so and instead direct your attention to more constructive private discussions between yourselves. Telling one-sided or incomplete views of a story can only lead to reservations regarding the trust and faith some of us may already have in you.

Have a great weekend.

Tres Irby (wannabe again Sportcast member)


----------



## Thumb-Burner

*my two cents*

I think the only two posts i understood in this whole thread were by Tres and Big Lou.. (can't believe i read all of this)

I have no idea what's going on but can't comprehend that there is anything about this fun sport of casting that could stir up such venom... It's a freaking sport with no money involved unless I'm mistaken... you'd think there were billions of dollars at stake here..

I hope I'm the minority, but as a "beginner" starting to practice again and having only participated in only one tournament (in tx with sfcci), all of this makes me want to just be satisfied practicing and never compete....

Can't all this energy be focused on advancing the coolest sport in the world?


----------



## Tommy

Wow,

I've been on vacation the past few days and am amazed at some of this retoric. I suppose that being a member of the SCUSA Board of Directors for the years 2003-2005 has allowed me to see this whole mess from a different perspective. I was there, working side by side with the 04 executive committee and watched this whole thing unfold.

James,

How are you?? Long time since you've been on any of the boards. I have one request. Please lay out, in simple terms, your (04 executive committee) plan for Sportcast USA. 

This information would be helpful to all.



Tommy Farmer

PS. Lou, great post.


----------



## demonfish

and again there is silence


----------



## LongRanger

Perhaps a little background would be helpful here. As you can see by my post #44 above, I have asked that we stop this childish bickering so we can all get back to casting and having fun. That was our forth attempt at resolving the differences without involving lawyers and judges. The first proposal was suggested by 2004 Sportcast U.S.A treasurer, Jim Johnston in the fall of 2004. He suggested that we go to binding arbitration and let a neutral party decide. His request was ignored. I spoke with Conn Leahy at the beginning of this year in which I suggested that we all sit down and just talk without regard to egos and titles. The goal would have been to reach a mutual agreement that would satisfy all concerned parties and meet the needs of the majority of interested casters. That was five months ago and all I to show for it is silence. As I clearly stated in post #44 above, we are still waiting for a reply to the proposal requested by and submitted to Bob Sales the president of “SPORTCAST USA A NJ NONPROFIT CORPORATION, which not affiliated with Sportcast U.S.A.” It has been nearly six weeks with no reply. Last week I asked Conn to resume our original conversation. Instead I got a call from Bob Sales who stated that he would call a meeting of his group and get back to me. It has been a week and more silence. I now direct your attention to post #47. What Tres did not mention is that on May 26 2005 he again proposed binding arbitration to both groups. He requested an answer by June 10, 2005. By June 10th, by a majority vote, our side (Sportcast U.S.A.) agreed to binding arbitration but the other side “SPORTCAST USA A NJ NONPROFIT CORPORATION” did not. We have consistently tried to resolve this manner in the best interest of US casters but have not had any cooperation from the officers of “SPORTCAST USA A NJ NONPROFIT CORPORATION.” If anyone has any influence over the officers or members of SPORTCAST USA A NJ NONPROFIT CORPORATION, now is the time to use it. 

Tommy,
On a lighter note, things have been real good me. I’ve been working hard but also making time for fun. Sandee and I took a 10 day vacation a few weeks back. We caught over 12 species of fish while fishing from shore. We only kept six species; the Speckled Trout, Black Drum, Puppy Drum, Bluefish, Whiting, and Pompano. After that we returned home to run the Capital Longcasters 2005 Youth Fishing Derby. It was sponsored by Wal-Mart, Zebco, and others. We had twenty something great kids attend. We made sure that we had a gift for every young angle in attendance. It was a super morning of fun just chillin’ with young anglers. 


James


----------



## big brother

james,
last friday (6/24/05) i suggested to you that we combine the two groups membership lists and have an election in which anyone could run for any exectuive office except members of either current executive board. as i see it the rift between the two current executive committees is to great for either to accept the other in power.
you flatly refused.
i believe there are many qualified members of Sportcast who could lead this organization in the coming years. American casting is just now coming to the point where it can compete on the world stage with the best in the world. my question now goes to all current members of both groups. What is wrong with this suggestion and can you see yourself as the leader to put us on the world stage? if we can do this i will be the first to remove my name from the election ballot for next year.
charlie farmer
vp Sportcast USA


----------



## LongRanger

You are mistaken when to say that I flatly refused. I said "I understand your proposal and that I will not comment it." If you wish to move this process forward you will have to get your facts straight.

James


----------



## Connman

So there is no misunderstanding ,would you please post the last or latest proposal that you have James that you have sent or are going to send to us . 
Conn


----------



## demonfish

not being into the politics of things i dont see why anyone would have to be eliminated from running for office as the members will do the voting anyhow and we are about to send in our nominations for the coming year. what i dont understand is why we have sportcast usa a NJ organization and sportcast usa??? we held an election and the current officers were elected. why cant we get the money back in the treasury, the equiptment back on the feild, a complete membership list so everyone can nominate and vote for who they wish and we can "ALL" go to the worlds, have the election by all members and start planning for 2006.

seems pretty simple to me. this thing has dragged on long enough.

lets (as a famous person once said) GIT ER DONE


----------



## kinnakeettom

Have a question, how does one that was appointed, without a membership vote, speak for the 2004 officers???? Where is the former president, have not heard a word from nor any posts, so I take your words with a grain of salt, and do not believe anything that you have to say. I think that everyone knows the real reason, and its not for the good of the sport.


----------



## Led

Q - How long before you delete your post Tom ?

A1 - 5 minutes
A2 - 15 minutes
A3 - 30 minutes
A4 - 60 minutes
A5 - 12 hours
A6 - 1 day
A7 - never.

Your choice.


----------



## Tommy

James,

Sounds like you had a great vacation, good stuff with the kids.

I want to make a couple of points.

First, I have to disagreed with your background statement. At the 04 SCUSA Worlds Tournament Chuck and yourself agreed to honor the election for the 05 officers. This was done in front of the membership. Blaine agreed to meet to count the votes and didn't show up or call to give a reason for his absence.

Early this year Blaine contacted me personally. He suggested that the two sides meet to try to work out the issues. He asked me to try to put this together. I personally took this to the 2005 officers and argued to make this happen. After much discussion back and forth we agreed to have a meeting between yourself, Blaine, Bob Sales, and Charlie Farmer to try to work out a compromise. The date and location were set, Richmond Va. At the last minute you guys called the meeting off. The reason that I was given was that Chuck didn't want this meeting to happen. 

You paint a rosey picture but a very one-sided view it is.

My second point is really more of a request. I have made this request twice previously in this thread and it has been ignored.

Please inform the readers of this and other forums what your (2004 executive board) plan for the future of Sportcast USA involves. Plain, simple and to the point please.

I believe that information would help many casters who are undecided about this whole mess make an informed decision.

Come on James, give us the plan.

Tommy


----------



## LongRanger

Tom,
You said “Have a question, how does one that was appointed, without a membership vote, speak for the 2004 officers???? Where is the former president, have not heard a word from nor any posts, so I take your words with a grain of salt, and do not believe anything that you have to say. I think that everyone knows the real reason, and its not for the good of the sport.”

That is an excellent question. Perhaps you should ask Bob sales, Conn Leahy, Earl Blake, Tommy Farmer, Larry Brooks, Earl Johanson, Blaine Osborne, Jerry Valentine, and Dave Thomasha. Each of them was appointed without a membership vote. In fact, Bob was appointed in 2002, and it is my understanding that he appointed the others. 

It would be a waste of everyone’s time to rehash the election especially given the fact that in post #30 Conn requested things like “like membership roles…” Or post #42 where you said “A complete membership list was asked for twice, by the election committee…” 

Everyone now knows that you could not have had a valid election without a list of registered voters and that everything you told them about validity of the lection was a LIE! What you called an election is the equivalent of have only 19 states vote in the 2008 US Presidential Election and leaving the other 31 states to suck air. Do you really think that a president elected under these conditions would ever get to call the White home? In post #19, Tommy claims that over 50% of the members voted. According to the election results that you posted, you had 24 votes. Sportcast U.S.A had over 60 members for the year 2004. You seem to be undertaken impression that you guys are the ones with email and telephones. What makes you think that the other 62% of the members that were not given a chance to vote are happy with you and your group? To this day, you have failed to submit your so-called election ballots to the 2004 club secretary for verification. We have no way of knowing who voted or who they voted for. Under your system, anyone with a computer was allowed to go online, print a ballot, and mail it in. Without the original membership application, you had no way of comparing the signature on the so-called election ballot with the verified signature on the membership application. Anyone could have selected a name at random from our publicly posted casting results, forged a ballot and sent it in. Our reasons for not giving you the lists are secondary to the fact that you and Conn have publicly admitted that your so-called election was in fact an [INTERNET SURVEY] and NOT a true election by the entire membership body of Sportcast 2004. It was bad enough that we were forced to post copies of your Articles of Incorporation” at www.sportcast.org so people know not to blame us for your club’s conduct but your officers had the nerve to claim that the documents are fakes. People can now order their own copies and see the truth for themselves. They now have a better understanding of who has been up front and who has been lying. Please, please, please give the election issue a rest because “that dog just ain’t gonna hunt!”

Conn,
Once again, I stated in post #44 above, you have a written proposal from us that you been sitting on nearly six weeks. I do not see why we should waste any more time and resources submitting proposal that you will continue to ignore. 
“I don't understand this whole thing about multiple organisations , there is only one Sportcast USA . In post #17 you said “If someone can show me were this other organisation is please do , where have they held events..” Either your memory is fading or someone put your name and address on the Articles of Incorporation for “Sportcast USA A NJ Non-profit Corporation” without your knowledge. 
The facts are that “Sportcast U.S.A.” and “Sportcast USA A NJ Non-profit Corporation” are separate and distinct business entities. No one forced you to break away from Sportcast U.S.A. and form a separate club. That was a totally voluntary action on your part. At tax time next year both clubs will file separated federal and state tax returns was different tax id numbers. Need I say more? 

We should be working on ways that the two clubs can coexist for the betterment of the sport in America and stop this madness. 

James


----------



## kinnakeettom

You know, I'm glad that I have my summer shorts on cause your crap is sure getting deep.
How about publically posting your, intended compromise, and while you are at it post a financial statement along with bank records verifying just where the money is at, and again why are you doing the talking???? You were not a former president but a former appointed vice president. You talk the talk but how about public answers to the questions that I have asked you. And until you do my thoughts about this failed power takeover, is not going to change.
Sportcast is not a corporation, aimed at a profit, but a club to promote casting, and fellowship among casters, but from all indications from the 2004 slate of officers, and chucks proposal, maybe a for profit corporation, was their motive.
So boys your were not re-elected, the membership that really cared enough to keep themselves informed, and attended the tournaments, have spoken. But the most important thing that was NOT at any 2004 tournament, people having a good time, kind of speaks for itself as to the 2004 slates ability to lead the membership.


----------



## Tommy

Ok James,

Tell us about the plans for "your" Sportcast USA. Do you plan to follow the old Constitution and Bylaws?? Or do you plan to completely change what it is that the members (all members, past and present) know as Sportcast USA?? If that is the case then who really is breaking away from what the members know and want?? 

I have asked this question several times and for whatever reason cannot get an answer. 

Everyone please pay very close attention to this. 

Tommy


----------



## kingfish

*Thief*

:--| James,

You may steal the club in name by refusing to adhere to the wishes of the members, you may even get away with stealing the clubs monies, equipment, and documents, but you can not steal the members, that is why you have an empty shell of the old Sportcast. That is why you bring this dribble back in public. You have what you have, you earned it, take it with you.

To borrow from Dylan:

If for one moment you could be me and I you, you would know what a drag it is to hear you!

Wayne Hill


----------



## kinnakeettom

amen to that brother.


----------



## big brother

james, james, james,
your ability to objurgate has reached new levels of inanity. i have my facts straight, i know what was said and the tone of voice that said them---it was a flat refusal!! please stop trying to baffle everyone with BS and answer the questions tommy asked.
1. did or did not you and Mr. Wilson agree at last years Nationals to honor the election?
(remember-people have memories.)
2. Why was blaine not the vote count?
(it was only another 45 minutes to winston-salem and i would have gladly made the trip if blaine had notified me, and john had to return to winston-salem anyway.)
3. you keep stating that bob and i would not meet with you. Why did you cancel our last proposed meeting?
4. what is your plan for American casting. to make this easier i will give it as a multiple choice quiz. more than one answer is allowed.
a. to continue to not have any tournaments.
b. to ally yourself with another group.
c. to form "chuckcast" and only let your 
friends cast. (for those of you who don't
know-members were kicked out in 2004
for having the audacity to disagree with
the way things were being run.)
answer if you will, but i believe everyone would like an answer from Mr. Wilson.
charlie farmer
vp sportcast usa
BTW, when i clicked on your www.sportcast.org link it made about as much sense to me as your 
arguements.
one more BTW PLEASE answer by # for those of us who have a problem keeping our "facts straight".


----------



## Connman

James , as I said before this will go nowhere . 
So ........
Tell it to the Judge ....


----------



## LongRanger

Conn, Conn, Conn,
By now you should have figured out that we are not shaken by your repeated threats of law suits. IF YOU HAVE A CASE, FILE IT. Is that the best use you can think of for your clubs money? See question 6 below. I know for a fact that we are making progress. People now see two sides of the story and have apologized for not taking on the responsibly if getting more facts before picking sides. Yes Conn, members of your very club were not happy to discovery that they did not join Sportcast U.S.A. But, we’ll leave that internal matter to you to resolve. Every time we respond with facts, you responded with threats of lawyers, law suits, and judges. 

It’s time for a pop quiz.

1.	How many people were appointed as officers of Sportcast U.S.A. with the last three years without a membership vote?
a.	10
2.	How many of these people were appointed by someone “other than” Chuck Wilson?
a.	9
3.	What percentage of the Sportcast U.S.A. membership was disenfranchised by the INTERNET SURVEY that pretended to be a valid election?
a.	62%
4.	How much did it cost the members of Sportcast U.S.A. to send Chuck Wilson to the Texas Tournament last year to represent Sportcast U.S.A. as its 2004 President?
a.	Not a single dime. Chuck paid his own way.
5.	How many tournaments held by “Sportcast USA A NJ Non-Profit Corporation” were interrupted or interfered with in by the officers or members of “Sportcast U.S.A.
a.	None
6.	Which club is always threatening the other club with law suits?
a.	“Sportcast USA A NJ Non-Profit Corporation” not Sportcast U.S.A.
7.	Where is Chuck?
a.	Chuck is waiting for the officers of “Sportcast USA A NJ Non-Profit Corporation” to respond to the “Sportcast U.S.A. proposal submitted to them way back in early May of 2005. 
8.	Why are grown men and women on both sides acting little spoiled little brats?
a.	Because their parents did not spank them or talk to them enough as kids.

This concludes today’s pop quiz. 

Charlie “Big Brother” farmer,
1.	None of the above. 
2.	It is my understanding that Blaine called you the day of the meeting and explained that he had medical family emergency. If that is not the case, please contact Blaine so the two of you can sort it out.

Kingfish,
Our 2005 officers and members have full access to the financial records of Sportcast U.S.A. They are satisfied with all expenditures we have made to date. This is an internal club matter. I am not authorized to say any more on this subject except all expenditures require multiple signatures and no money has been squandered. 

Tommy,
The Sportcast U.S.A Constitution and Bylaws and Tournament Rules and Regulations are clearly posted at www.sportcastusa.org. We are still guided by those documents injunction with federal, state, county, city, and township laws and ordinances. I am offended at your inference that operating with a two dimensional management style. Our approach to meeting the needs of our members remains totally flexible. What would be the point of having a fixed plan when we are still waiting for you reply to the proposal we submitted to your club in early May? We have several contingency plans and we will use or modify the plan that is the most appropriate when this mess is settled. 

To everyone else,
Sportcast U.S.A. is committed to ending this mess in the fastest way possible but the lies that have been spread by SOME people demanded a response. TWICE we have offered them binding arbitration so this matter could be settled by a [neutral] party and they have rejected it. Their only other options are to totally go their separate way and left Sportcast U.S.A. alone, or sit down and work out an agreement that benefits both sides. The choice is theirs and their alone. The attendance at this year’s tournament is way off. People do not wish to cast under these conditions. It is not for the clubs and it is not good for the sport. I’ve said it before and I will say it again. NOBODY IS GOING TO WIN THIS FIGHT. We have all lost. The question is “When do we start to rebuild?” 

Sportcast U.S.A. is committed to meeting the needs of all US casters regardless of club affiliation. But, we would be negligent in our fiduciary responsibilities to Sportcast U.S.A. if we continue to allow anyone to violate our officers and members.

Sportcast U.S.A. is still prepared to together and works things out. Anybody care to join us? 

James

PS: I’m goin’ fishing. I’ll catcha’ on the flip side.


----------



## Connman

Good luck , hope you catch more RED Herring , because all your postings seem to have used a lot of them recently ....


----------



## Black Beard

Hey Conn, you cost me a buck, I was sure ballard was going to post first and delete it - BB


----------



## longcast

*I think I get it*

I am going to start distance casting, as a hobby, in the near future.With 2 different clubs with different members, the one to join is;...SPORTCAST USA. Not the bunch from N.J. Do I have it right?
caster


----------



## Connman

Let me dispense of one of James RED Herrings . 
Sportcast USA (the club that has existed since 1989) was incorporated this year , its legal designor is "A NJ Non-Profit Corporation" . 
This was done to protect the name , directors and members of the club from a hostile takeover by others .
Incorporating an existing entity does not mean a new organization was formed , nor does it change the existing club , it's just means that the club is now a registered entity with some state or federal government . All the current club members have been fully informed of this .


----------



## Orest

*To All*

KingFish -

I for one do not stand on the same side of the line drawn in the sand as you.

Conn -

Create your very own Conn Caster's Club. You can be the little dictator you sound like, over your members. Don't forget to hold free casting clinic's and to bring over some of the best UK casters too for casting clinics.


----------



## kinnakeettom

No chance of deleting this one I-Man. Let a judge decide, won a 100 bucks every year since the last time that you were here, so when is the next FREE seminar on Hatteras?????????? I'm holding my breath. Ted and Connie send their regards. Ha.


----------



## Connman

And how or why exactly am I a dictator in your view ?
In case you missed it we do have free casting and fishing seminars . Why bring hired guns from the Uk , our top guys are on par with the best in the world .


----------



## Orest

*Conn*

That's my judgement of you from your tone here.

I must of missed the posting for the clinic's. Can you post links here.


----------



## BigWillJ

Why do I get the feeling that if the last SCUSA election was truly believed to be on the up-and-up by EVERYONE, that some individuals would still go with themselves. Sad.

With all due respect, Al Gore's gotta be ghost writing some of this stuff.


----------



## LongRanger

After next Friday July 8, 2005 I will be gone forever. I plan to drive to the state of New Jersey and form a corporation named “Wal-Mart A NJ Non-Profit Corporation.” Once NJ approves my articles of incorporation, I’m going to spend my time driving from Wal-Mart to Wal-Mart showing them my corporate papers and emptying cash registers. Ya gotta love this country...next stop Billionaires Boulevard.


----------



## LongRanger

First, I wish to publicly apologize if said anything that gave anyone the impressions that my comments are personally directed at anyone in particular. We should all limit our comments to the issues and not the personalities. As was so accurately pointed out on another thread, sooner or later we’ll all be on the casting field having good times as friends. I believe that we all want what is best for sport in America. We should remember that this is some else’s house and we are guest, so we should keep our manners in check and refrain from name calling and policy violations. 

“They don't plan to be a casting club, they just what(sp) to be a sanctioning body which dictates to real casting clubs.” This comment was said about Sportcast U.S.A. but I don’t get it where it’s coming from. It is absolutely true that Chuck passed out a paper with some ideas for discussion but nothing ever came of it, so what’s the point. I saw it for the first and last time just like everyone else. The officers of Sportcast U.S.A never talked about it again so until it is up for discussion or a vote it has no real meaning. Please indulge me while I explore the statement one piece at a time.
1. “They don't plan to be a casting club, they just what(sp.) to be a sanctioning body.” Last year a local club approached Sportcast U.S.A and requested by Chuck Wilson, President of Sportcast U.S.A. Not only did Sportcast U.S.A sanction the local club tournament, we paid the land owner for the use of the land, we provided insurance for the casters, we provided more than $1,000 in equipment and gear, and the list goes on. The generosity showed by Sportcast U.S.A. serves as proof of its committee to growing the sport in the US. It allowed a small growing club to have a sanctioned casting tournament at no cost to the local club’s members. What’s wrong with that? I don’t know for sure, but I think that club had less than10 members at the time. If it was okay for them, why is it for every other club? That local club never complained about getting a free ride from the members of Sportcast U.S.A. 
2. “... which dictates to real casting clubs.” To this very day, Sportcast U.S.A. has not made a single demand on that local club. We have not interfered in their internal affairs or asked them for anything in return. 

In another twist of fate, the person that requested that local Sportcast U.S.A. sanctioned event went on to win it both days. But don’t take my word for it, read the Northeast Casting Club (NECC) results for yourself.
www.sportcastusa.org/images/NECC Club Tournament .PDF
And which group has sanctioned and supported the Jerry Valentine Open for the past few years. If you guessed Sportcast U.S.A, you win the gold star.

But just for fun, here are some trivia about the original founding and purpose of Sportcast U.S.A. Sportcast U.S.A. and The Delaware Surfcasters Clubs were founded at the same time by the same people. The paperwork for both clubs was handled by the same accounting firm including the writing of the constitution and bylaws. The Delaware Surfcasters Club was the casting club and Sportcast U.S.A. was the sanctioning body. In the beginning Sportcast U.S.A. had up 11 separate casting clubs which it sanctioned at events. But the accounting firm made a major error in the Sportcast U.S.A. documents. The error is the work “Club.” The accounting firm produced two identical documents. The Sportcast U.S.A. document should have had the word “Association” and not the word”Club.” The term “Club” should have only been in the Delaware Surfcasters Club documents. It was years before anyone noticed the error the Sportcast U.S.A. documents. Over the years, the Sportcast U.S.A. Board of Directors of that time just never got around to making the correction to the Sportcast U.S.A. At this time, I’m NOT suggesting that the constitution be corrected to reflect the true intend of Sportcast U.S.A’s founders. I am just stating the facts as they were told to me and several other people by the most reliable source possible. If any change is to be made, it would have to change Sportcast from a sanctioning body to a member’s only club. 
As proof I direct you to the following statement. “All tournaments held under the auspices of SportCastUSA shall be sanctioned. To qualify for a sanction, a [CLUB] must be a member, in good standing, of SportCast USA. These statements are the very first two sentences of the Sportcast U.S.A Rules and Regulations. 

It is also the first two sentences of the Sportcast USA A NJ Non-Profit Corporation rules and regulations. Read it for yourself at their website.
http://sportcastusa.blogspot.com/2005/01/tournament-rules.html 
Or you can read the original version here at the Sportcast U.S.A. website http://sportcastusa.org/SportCast_Rules_032204.htm
Or you can read this classic 2002 version here at a neutral website:
http://hatterasoutfitters.com/sportcast.htm

Now, you know the rest of the story...

I am sure that the officers and members of the Sportcast USA A NJ Non-Profit Corporation read and agree with the documents before placing them on their website for the entire world to see. So, sanctioning clubs is not a new idea. Now that both clubs have found this common ground, I am hopeful that we will find more. Lets all agree to stop the name calling and start a meaningful dialogue that will push the US casting sport forward.

James
PS: Chuck wants everyone to know that his email address and his phone number have not changed. We are all ready to listen. Come on Sportcast USA A NJ Non-Profit Corporation, you have been sitting on our proposal since the first week of May. If you don’t like our proposal, give us yours unless of course you don’t want a peaceful end to this foolishness.


----------



## kinnakeettom

Interesting proposal, couple of questions, why was this posted by a former appointed vice president, instead of the former president??
No sign of a posting of financial records, and where the monies, are held in deposit, and as a member that was not booted out, I demand to know, and I think that you owe it to all the members, to publically post these records, if you still chose not to do so, it gives me the impression that you are hiding something, and if you chose not to post them in only goes to prove my point, you have the ball now. Almost forgot my last question, are sportcast USA members monies being used to pay for your attorney and his fees??? I await your answer.


----------



## BigWillJ

Uhm, er ah, James - I went back over the thread and only saw two episodes of name calling - you calling everyone else children, and Orest calling Conn a dictator.

Also didn't see anything about any personality discussions. Maybe it's a guilty conscience kickin' in. I dunno.

Issues? From where I sit, there aren't any issues, except from a select few who choose to make their own issues. And for what purpose, or over what, may I ask? Oh, and shame on me for asking another question. I've seen how they go unanswered around here.

If we want to keep this thing civil, and within the rules of this board, I would suggest you take a hard look at some of your own input.

What I have to say around here is in no way to be considered the beliefs of the officers, or board and committee members, or other participating members, of the Sportcast organization who won the last election, which you and the other outgoing officers lost.

It would be nice, and proper, and according to Hoyle, if the admin which lost that election would turn over all that's called for to be turned over. Then it would be great if everyone out there who is embittered by that election would join up and be a positive part of what it's all about.


----------



## shaggy

BigWillJ said:


> It would be nice, and proper, and according to Hoyle, if the admin which lost that election would turn over all that's called for to be turned over. Then it would be great if everyone out there who is embittered by that election would join up and be a positive part of what it's all about.


Now, enough is enough, was the vote presented to ALL members at the time (not sure but maybe not, as you one "club" is asking for membership roles)? Think it really is getting close to the time parties take this "elsewhere", then some 'semblance :--| of the truth may emerge.

Okay, went out with my club MMI, okay, me, myself and I, we didn't vote on anything, but we agreed not to. Now, went with six ounces hidden in a tennis ball, lost about 30% of my distance. Now, is this normal, with wind and air resistance, and would I be correct to assume, gain some distance with bunker chunks, maybe smaller less wind resistance, and about the same with a bunker head?

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Cdog

shaggy said:


> Now, went with six ounces hidden in a tennis ball, lost about 30% of my distance. Now, is this normal, with wind and air resistance, and would I be correct to assume, gain some distance with bunker chunks, maybe smaller less wind resistance, and about the same with a bunker head?
> 
> Have Jeep will travel


Hey Shag, actually that gives ya a closer look at what ya are actually getting for distance from the beach. To really find out tie up one of your normal rigs and use a sassy shad on the hook and toss it. Take about 15-30' off that distance for not having stable footing casting on the beach and that is prolly the distance you are casting from the beach.


----------



## Tommy

I have spent some quality time with Kim and David up on Topsail Beach. I've never looked at Topsail as a midsummer meca for Drum fishing but man they were in there thick.... 

James,

I am surprised that you are offended at my "inference of a two demisional management style". I've been in management for a long time and thought that I'd heard every catch phrase there was.... but that is a new one. You certainly have a way with words. If I ever were to run for political office I'd want you as my spin doctor....  I was there, at every Board meeting in 04 and saw first hand the management style that was utilized.

Let me tell you what is offensive to me, for the President and Vice President to stand in front of a group of casters during a membership meeting and publicly state that they would support the upcoming election. I and many others heard this. The action by the President and VP to then disregard the election is when this downhill spiral began and when my support for the 04 Executive committee ended. 

It is also offensive to me for the 04 board to illegally attempt to kick members out of the club. Once again I was there. And for the record I was opposed. The "ballot" that was sent out with the "if you don't return this ballot it counts as a YES vote" mandate was clearly in violation of Roberts Rules of Order. The club Constitution states in Article 4 Section 2 " Membership in the Club may be terminated upon the recommendation of the BOARD OF DIRECTORS and approved by a majority of the members". The absolute irony is that the individuals you attempted to remove were each on the ballot to run against you for office. Eliminate your competition, now there is a concept for the ages. 

One other point,

You state in your last post in reference to Sportcast USA as a sanctioning body. 

" This comment was said about Sportcast U.S.A. but I don’t get it where it’s coming from. It is absolutely true that Chuck passed out a paper with some ideas for discussion but nothing ever came of it, so what’s the point. I saw it for the first and last time just like everyone else. The officers of Sportcast U.S.A never talked about it again so until it is up for discussion or a vote it has no real meaning."

James, come on. Many times in this thread you have referred to the "Sportcast USA offer" to the "Sportcast USA A NJ Non-Profit Corporation". If you will explain this offer to the interested readers it will clearly define where the 04 Executive board stands. It also makes your above quote something for everyone to keep in mind. It just doesn't hold water.

I have asked the question several times but have only received the spin doctor version of an answer. 

Let me be clear. I want to see this mess cleared up and behind us all. I love this sport. I enjoy the people, the camaraderie and the competition. I have spent countless hours in the field practicing and traveled all across the country to compete. I want to see all this anger and ill will come to an end. But the truth is important to me.

I fully expect James’s literary guns to come out blazing here. That’s OK, I can take the heat.

Tommy


----------



## shaggy

Hey Dog, me AIn't no Al  , I gots some sure footing, even after a few  . Makes me realize casting from the sand/surf, well, I figured I was hitting 70-75 yards or so, come to find out on the field, well 60-65 yards, but me catch fish occasionally! And that is good.

Strange, tried to turn the thread, yet the fish, urr  thread turned right on back.

Anyhow, figure unless technique and timing get more honed, 60 - 65 yards will be my surf casting distance, but then again, makes me feel better knowing the stuff. cast lead plain, 100 yards or so, add bait, 60 - 65 yards, well cross the fingers, sit and wait, kinda like I always did it!

Have Jeep will travel  

Oh BTW MMI had an election, and the three of us could not break the tie, so, a club with no elected officials I/we am/ are


----------



## AL_N_VB

shaggy said:


> Hey Dog, me AIn't no Al  , I gots some sure footing, even after a few  .




hey I detest that comment...I cast perfectly fine after a few...I actually have better balance


----------



## BigWillJ

shaggy said:


> Now, enough is enough, was the vote presented to ALL members at the time (not sure but maybe not, as you one "club" is asking for membership roles)? Think it really is getting close to the time parties take this "elsewhere", then some 'semblance :--| of the truth may emerge.
> Have Jeep will travel


Depends on whose propaganda you choose to ascribe to.

Caught a bunch o' nice heardheads in the Choptank over the weekend. Also some spot, some perch, and small stripers, double headers too. Makes it all go a bit better.


----------



## INDIO

if your not part of the solution ,Buzz out.
let the parties hash it out. 

if you want to gain your post's got do it in the open .

my 2 cents , i'm b*ttng out .


----------



## SALTSHAKER

*shaggy 60 - 65*

Shaggy what kind of rig are you casting with?? Are you using a pulley rig, or a short leader? sometimes the 'windmill' will cut your output. I am not a "caster" of any note, but I have found that one or the other of the above helps add to the distance.... saltshaker


----------



## NTKG

what tres said is true, its beyond my comprehension as well. lets not forget the younger generation of fisherman i belong to.... to watch/hear/read what teh guys "we only read about" act like juvies really doesnt make us think that well about people, nor the org's. afterall, its an organization that most of america's public does not give a sh*t about. so lets not be all hot headed. 

whatever happened to just fishing? isnt it good enough people get to hop their gear, use line no one would fishing, and get to cast with the wind? now people have to bicker and draw people like me even more so away? you dont have to care, but people like me, younger kids who fish HARD, are the future, and your organization/s have to care.... this type of behavior for something called an organization is very very juvie.... i've met some of these "distance" casting guys, and with fishing setups, a 15-20mph NE on the beach with 8-10/bait dont cast any further or get bowed up any more than the rest of us "griswald's from va"(of couse this excludes tres, yum yum, lum and the rest of the guys who throw like god gave them something i dont have)... if we can manage to play nice, the last thing i would have expected was for u guys to eliminate your own recruitment. its sh&t like this that makes us "average" fisherman not give a hoot about what your guys mission statements and all are about.... bc bottom line.... its like watching two griswalds at the beach arguing about whos stinger when over whos.... keep in mind again that these orgs are small big picture, americas serious fisherman as a whole are small big picture, the world will not miss any of these orgs big picture, and we as a fishing community need our own support. dont give us reason to venture farther away. 

you dont have to agree or care about what i say, but understand that the more people you turn off, even through these public boards, the less you will have to argue about... cause most of us will get tired of hearing about it. fishing is supposed to be fun, its sad people somewhere forgot about that. 

there are so many more important things in this life to worry about. it really BLOWS me to see this kind of thing happening to organizations that are supposed to represent the best of the best in the sport i chose to call my very favorite. please clean up your act. *me and 99% of the rest of the world will continue to fish, and contribute revenue to fishing distributers with or without your organizations.* this type of thread is not what i need to be reading or responding about.


NEIL


----------



## Thumb-Burner

*Wow*

I literally worked on a 22 Billion dollar merger in my professional life, and it was much more civilized than this..

Sad thing is, I see this going down only one path... No attendance at tournaments, no growth of the sport in the US, because all the people who want to become involved, (me for one) are either too confused to know what to do or are just :--| of listening to all of this..

Maybe another section could be added to the board called the "gripe, b#$%, argue and name calling forum", and we could come here to read about distance casting (that is the name of this forum, right?) without having this at the top for the next year...

just a thought...


----------



## Orest

> Uhm, er ah, James - I went back over the thread and only saw two episodes of name calling - you calling everyone else children, and Orest calling Conn a dictator


What is meant by this I wonder???



> Good luck , hope you catch more RED Herring , because all your postings seem to have used a lot of them recently ....


Posted by Conn.


That's is where I got the " Conn the Dictator from"


Am done here.


----------



## Mark G

*Ntkg*

Couldn't agree with you more. 

Sand flea, isn't it about time to shut this thing down? IF these folks have issues and want to blast each other, let em take it elsewhere. :--|


----------



## BigWillJ

Ditto the last posts by ntkg, Surf Cat, and other posters who are tired of the bickering which has no effect here except to drag down the fun, albeit small, sport of distance casting.


----------



## ArdmoreBill

I, too, was on the field at the 2004 Nationals on Saturday evening when both Chuck and James agreed to the election which they later back out on, to the ballot Tommy describes as put out by James and Chuck(I got one in the mail and didn't send it in so I guess my vote was counted as a yes), and I witnessed the expulsion of members without the input or consent of the membership. As far as I'm concerned, as a member in 2004 and 2005, it was these actions that decided it for me that the 2004 administration was up to no good and was no longer interested in listening to the wishes of the membership. I was there and I know what I heard and I know what I received in the mail. Anything other than this is patently false. 

For good or ill, sportcast is a membership driven organization and I'm convinced that this is the only way to protect it from monied or ego driven interests today and into the future. Sportcast is currently a membership driven organization and the actions taken by the membership in 2004 was absolutely in response to the actions of the 2004 officers not listening to what the membership wanted so they got the boot. This is as it should be, the membership has an obligation to protect the club from abuses of it's officers and it it did just that - all this talk of sportcast being broken is false - the membership did the right thing. 

This is why we all have such a great time at the tournaments, because the membership that is interested in promoting the sport of distance casting, in promoting the fellowship of casters both on and off the field are the ones who turn up at the Sportcast USA tournaments consistently over the years.

I'm writing this for guy like you, Thumb-Burner and all others who hesitate to come out to the tournaments or the practice field with Sportcast members because you see all this garbage being slung and don't know what to make of it. It is absolutely not what we do or talk about at the tourneys or the practice field. You should all come out to at least some of our practices, were we have had countless other guests join us. It is not a bad way to spend an afternoon. 

Unfortunately, James and his supporters are wrong in targeting the current officers for their mud slinging - it was I and the other members who decided to press forward with giving these guys(Chuck, James, Blaine) the boot. And how did we give them the boot - we held an election, the best one we could given the circumstances, and they were voted out - imagine that, how horrible, an election where we voted. Well, I'm guilty of voting for the election and voting Chuck , Blaine and James out - yes, they were on the ballot also - how unfair of us...

I also want to make something else very clear - though I highly respect their abilities as casters and in all the work they have done in promoting the sport of distance casting, some for decades, but the following folks to my knowledge are not current 2005 sportcast USA members: Longranger(James Williams), Blackbeard (Neil Mackellow), Orest(who are ya?), Led (Andy Miller) and Tres Irby. 

If sportcast USA is so important to you all then please sign up and become members for 2005. No organization is going to officially talk with you or give you internal club information unless your a part of the membership and I'm absolutely certain that this applies to all sportcast USA business. What your doing is offensive to me as a sportcast USA member and is an attack on all the membership and I would ask that you think about what your doing and how the current 2005 membership views what your doing. Tres, your post was not an attack but your still not a current member - my suggestion is if you all want serious consideration become current in 2005 and even run for office if you want things changed. Unitl then, your comments on the internal working of sportcast USA are not worth anything and have no standing. As a member, I'm going to do my part as a member to make sure the 2005 elections are open and fair to all.

Bill Halpin Jr.
2005 Sportcast USA member


----------



## Led

Bill,

I have recieved a membership form for 2005. 

On that very same form, there is a tick box (that needs a tick) stating that you agree to abide by the bye-laws and constitution. Which are not available on the www.

Some weeks ago I requested a copy of the by-laws and constitution (via an email to Conn, Bob Sales and Bill Halpin Snr) and have as yet, I have not received them. (snail mail or other method).

So until I have read the bye-laws and the constitution - How can I tick the box ?


----------



## ArdmoreBill

Thanks Led, this is something I can check for you as a member. I'll send some e-mails out right away and get an answer for you.

By the way, I hope you and your family along with Peter Thain, Neil Mackellow and all the rest of the UK casters and families are all ok after the terrible bombings that took place through out London. My heart goes out to all who were hurt and to the families that lost loved ones. I know all of us over on this side of the pond are going to stand with you good folks.


----------



## Black Beard

Hey Bill – hope all well your end

Been away helping with a Charity ‘Fishathon’ and have just seen your post of yesterday.

I find it a little strange that you choose to “out” several people because they have not joined your club. Especially when we have not received an application form – although I see from Led’s post he has now received one.

So I have to ask the question: Was I, the other people on your hit list or the other 40 odd original members sent an application form to join your club? 

Sorry, rhetorical question. No you did not.

After all the backbiting and recriminations of the last year I would have thought you would be better off attempting to mend a few bridges rather than resorting to knocking the people who have done their best to help and support Long Casting in the USA.

BlackBeard / Neil Mackellow

PS - thank you for your condoleneces re the 7/7 bombings


----------



## Led

Bill,

I asked for them on the 10th June 2005.

_Andy Miller" <[email protected]> 
06/10/2005 01:28 PM 


To: <[email protected]> 
cc: "bob sales" <[email protected]>, "bill halpin" <[email protected]> 
Subject: Re: Fw: Thanks for interest 



Conn, 

Thanks for the Membership form, I note that there is a section that I will abide by the constitution and bye-laws. 

Are these available ? As I would need to read/understand what these are to abide by them. 

Regards, 

Andy. _

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tres Irby

*Very sad.....*

Sure wish I (or someone) would have commented after Tommy's post a couple of weeks ago before I got too busy and then left for vacation requesting that we not rehash the past (especially publicly with one sided he-said, she-said half truths from both sides making matters worst) but instead, look at something more positive, like how do we get the remaining issues resolved, where we are going in the future and how we get there! Was really hoping since it got so quite before I left the two Parties had finally seen the light and had started working together behind the scenes to come to a fair resolution. Too much to ask I guess....

As you can see from the time of this post I don't have much time right now (haven't been to bed yet) but will come back after I've gotten caught up a bit from being on vacation for over a week and comment further from a "neutral third parties point of view" as to the current situation as I see it. Hopefully that will allow some of you to wade through some of this BS and see where the Parties involved really stand as far as getting this mess resolved amicably and in the best interest of all concerned. 

I had really hoped it wouldn't go here but for now I'll simply reply back to a few comments/questions I really hoped I wouldn't have to comment on publicly.....

Bill, 

Respectfully, your comments directed to me and some other past Sportcast members that are concerned with the current state of affairs are simply ludicrous. Hell will freeze over before I will join any club again or sign any "legal document" for that matter where I can't "read with my own eyes" just what it is that I'm joining, agreeing to and/or assuming liability for before I sign. Especially when I can't even get a copy of said documents to keep for my records and/or for further review as I see fit so I can then make something close to an intelligent, informed decision before signing. The days of me signing anything solely on a "Trust Me" assurance from anyone are long since gone.

As for your comments on the next elections and running for office.....

Can't you see where this is all headed? It's already just about turned into a regional club and getting smaller by the minute. You have what now, 24 members eligible to vote? What if only half of those vote this time or sign up for next year? How many will want to run for office? And how can I vote or run for office when I can't even find out enough information to become a regular member? I thank my lucky stars every time I think about it that I turned down the nomination for President last year. I can't imagine with the way things are right now why anyone in their right mind would want to run for any office, period.

Led, 

Don't feel bad, you're not the only one still waiting.... 

Led, Bill (to answer your question/remarks) and anyone else that may now be wondering why I/we haven't attended any resent tournaments and why I haven't joined "Sportcast USA A NJ Non-Profit Corporation" 

Despite the political mess Sportcast is in and my refusal to take sides, I was more than willing to continue casting with the new Officers in place in whatever club you want to call it. So, my 7 year old daughter and I drove 5 hours to the SE Regional this past Spring (after driving through the same city on the way home from South Carolina just two days before that) and were told we couldn't cast in the event unless I signed a document saying I agreed to something I hadn't read nor was even available at the event for me to read before joining/signing. 

To their credit, however, they did see a problem with that and did allow me to add an addendum saying I had not read said documents and allowed us to cast as day casters (without joining) for the weekend. That same day (end of March, 1st of April?) I asked for copies of the applicable documents, including the new incorporation documents and proof of insurance that would assure me that myself, my family and my business would be adequately protected from liability as a result of becoming a member of the Club. I was told by at least two of the four Executive Officers at that event they would see that I received said documents promptly. If all was satisfactory, I told them, I would be happy to join. We had a great time at the tournament that weekend and were looking forward to a promising future..........Approximately 2 weeks before the Nationals (over a month later) I emailed one of the Executive Officers a follow-up letting him know I hadn't yet received the promised documents and wouldn't be attending the Nationals until I received them or they agreed we could cast as day casters again. I never received so much as the courtesy of a reply from anyone.

Since I never received the documents or a reply I assumed we would be allowed to cast as day casters again but figured I better check to make sure since we'd already long since planned the weekend and were going to leave that Thurs night. I called that day the same Officer I'd emailed earlier before we left just to make sure. Sometime around 9-10 pm Thurs night (we're sitting here packed and ready to leave) he called me back and said they (the Officers) had ruled we could not cast as day casters again and I would have to join the Club to be eligible to cast at any more of their events. I was then told the only way I could see any of the requested documents so I could decide if I wanted to join or not was to drive all the way to Crisfield, read them and then decide on the spot. To make matters worse, I nor anyone else would be given a copy of any of said documents and wouldn't even be allowed to take them back to the room to review first. Needless to say, the weekend was ruined and I then had to try and explain to VA why we weren't going.

For those of you that still can't comprehend why we're not joining under those conditions and/or can't understand our concern in wanting to see the animosity between the parties end and the Club get back on a positive track, well .... I'm sorry.

NTKG,

Great post! Much of it sounds like conversations I've already had with parties from both sides. It's not about them, it's about the sport of fishing and long distance casting, having fun and where we go from here to help each other do better with both. It's not an issue leading to who gets the contract to build the next space shuttle for crying out loud. I can only imagine what people like yourself are thinking after reading all this garbage that might have been considering taking up the sport. Good PR it is not!

The only reason I got involved with tournament distance casting to begin with was to help me learn to cast farther so I could get out to where the fish are. Found there were some pretty good people in the sport but w/out all the politics back then. Some of these guys (and you have it in all factions of life, not just here) remind me of people that move to a new town because they liked what they saw originally and then start raising Cain trying to change things after they get there to the way things were where they just left. Some people are just never happy with anything. Things can always be improved but you don't necessarily have to tear them all the way down to the ground to get there. 

Makes me really want to bring back the Cast-A-Mucks! :--|


----------



## LongRanger

AdmoreBill,
You said “Well, I'm guilty of voting for the election and voting Chuck, Blaine and James out - yes, they were on the ballot also - how unfair of us...” 

Once again you and your “splinter group” have lied. BLAINE AND I WERE NOT ON THE BALLOT, and Chuck’s name was added WITHOUT his permission to give the illusion of fairness. IT IS A FLAT OUT LIE TO SAY THAT WE WERE VOTED OUT WHEN WE WERE NOT ON THE BALLOT! 
Final Bogus Election Results 

If you don’t know who you voted for, how could you know what you voted for? Please show some integrity and post a retraction, and please do not weasel out by editing the above post. Be a man and post a separate correction. Furthermore, your comment about us suspending members without input from the members assumes that all members voiced their view on the website established by your “splinter group” now known as “Sportcast USA A NJ Non-Profit Corporation.” There are still people in this world that use telephones, email, letters, a really old-school form of communication. It’s called talking. The truth is that the members immediately saw the damage you and your friends were doing to Sportcast U.S.A. and insisted that we take action. The member do not like the way your website is used to cause them embarrassment and harm casting for all US casters. Five members were suspended for violating the constitution and bylaws, repeatedly using profanity in the presence of young girls as young as five while on the tournament field, and conduct inconsistent with the Sportcast U.S.A. goal of promoting goodwill and promoting casting. The suspended members claimed to be acting in the best interest of the members with the members support. Yet when they were given a chance to appeal the suspensions too entire the membership body, they chose instead to go on the internet and undermine the organization they claim to love. Finally, just as we have kept your communications to us private, we have given the other members the same respect. 

By now, every person reading this thread can see that every time we present the facts your people either threaten to take us to court or change the subject. By now, everyone should also understand that you refused to take these issues to binding arbitration because they know their arguments are not supported by the facts. This is nothing more than a failed smear campaign. 

I am surprised to hear that they will not let people cast as day casters considering the concept of having day casters was pioneered by Bob Sales, Conn Leahy, and Earl Blake. Conn and Earl made a motion at the 2nd 2004 Sportcast U.S.A. board meeting to make sure that we continued the practice. It may be their way of boosting their membership since over half the traditional Sportcast U.S.A. casters have not supported their tournaments this year. I won’t begin to guess why they would insist that people agree to a document they have not seen. When they were running for office during their bogus election they promised to be open and honest. They promised not to do anything without member input and yet, they now have secret documents, they don’t have a public constitution and bylaws, they have not posted minutes of the meeting as promised. These guys operate with a major double standard. But, this is just a sample of the madness we endured from these people in 2004. 

This entire election mess began because the people appointed to handle the election either could not or would not understand the Sportcast U.S.A. Constitution and Bylaws and refused to follow the constitutionally correct guidelines as outlined by the club president. Those documents require that the election and counting on ballots take place the annual meeting. They also required us the present a financial report at that same annual meeting. The constitution and bylaws further require that the financial report must include the entire fiscal year from January 1 - December 31 of the year. As you can see from the above constitutional facts, we were bound by the constitution to have the annual meeting after December 31 in order to include a complete financial report. The committee assigned to handle the election decided they wanted to have the election before December 31 and we refused to violate the constitution. So they started a website, announced that we were interfering with election, and that the members should not listen to the club president but instead should listen to them. In August of 2004, we sent every voting members of Sportcast U.S.A. a letter that clearly outlined the entire election process. They were informed of how to volunteer or nominate someone to office. They were given guidelines, dates and deadlines. Once again, that was sent to every member of the club. Now, contrast that to their approach of starting a website, defaming the Sportcast U.S.A. name and officers for months and then holding a bogus election were only the visitors to their website had a chance to vote. But that is not all. The impartial members of the Election Oversight Committee went on the website and said things like “I can’t wait until we vote Chuck, James, and Blaine out of office.” They started online threads like “Lets support Bob”. That is what they call impartial. But don’t take my word for it, go over to their website and read it yourself. In addition, two of the people that are now serving as officers of this newly formed casting club promised not to run for office for the 2005 season. Those same two people broke their promise to the members and placed their names on their bogus ballot a week before the election. And guess what, now they claim to have won. ISN’T THAT JUST LIKE POLITICIANS? 

Now that I have stated more facts, we can all expect them to threaten legal action, attack my character again, or try to change the subject. They will do anything but talk to us face to face or agree to binding arbitration. Now, why is that? 

Two final thoughts. Guys, allow people to cast as day casters. If your tournaments are that great, people will join on their own and you won’t have to force them by denying them a chance to cast as day casters. They made an issue of the Sportcast U.S.A. role as a sanctioning body. As a sanctioning body, it allows anyone to start, build, run and operate their local club anyway that they wish without the burden of buying club insurance, equipment, Sportcast U.S.A. politics, etc. If they had their way, all casters would be forced to join their club and subject to their almight rules as evidence by their failure to allow people to cast that are not ready to join their club. At the rate they are going, next year this time, we’ll all need to show our secret decoder rings to cast with these guys. Sorry for the length, but facts take longer than lies.

James

Edited to include the link showing that my name was not in fact on that ballot. It also shows that only 24 out of 60 plus people had a chance to vote.


----------



## BigWillJ

WOW. Somebody should consider themselves lucky I've checked my bottle of vinegar at the door.


----------



## INDIO

ok, its obvious this is'nt going anywhere. :--| 
i think flea should just shut this one down.
i might wake up as a pretzle tommorow.

where 's the beer .


----------



## Hat80

*Wait, don't close it down yet.*



ArdmoreBill said:


> the following folks to my knowledge are not current 2005 sportcast USA members: Longranger(James Williams), Blackbeard (Neil Mackellow), *Orest(who are ya?*), Led (Andy Miller) and Tres Irby.


I want to hear the answer to this one. I guess all the name dropping in the last year didn't mean anything in the casting world. It sure as heck didn't in the fishing world!  

Besides as slow as the fishing is right now, where else you going to find cheap entertainment? On a serious note, I have to wonder if all you folks realize how bad your hurting the sport you all claim to love so much? This whole thing really is sad! ......Tightlines


----------



## demonfish

this post has received over 3000 views so it seems that people are interested in whats going on in sportcast. if your not interested don't view it. i'm a member of sportcast and pier and surf and i find this very interesting and informative from both sides of the coin. 

frank


----------



## ArdmoreBill

Hat 80 - I'm with you, besides this will just start up in another thread. But, considering all the nasty stuff going on I think an "outing" as Neil has put it, is called for so that we all know who is saying what.

I'll start with me: 

Bill Halpin Jr. (ArdmoreBill)
Sportcast Member 2005
Staff Writer for the NJ Angler Magazine-saltwater fishing & distance casting writing. I've written over 6 articles featuring sportcast, its casters and related distance casting topics including segments on Neil Mackellow, Peter Thain, James Williams, Tres Irby, Nick Meyer and others over the years.

James Williams (Longranger & sometimes Curiouscaster)
2004 Vice Pres. appointee for Sportcast USA, James is responsible for the CapitolCaster clinics that were highly successful in getting newbie casters using distance casting techniques while casting baseballs. I think they were $100.00 per day - correct me if I'm wrong James. His speakers at these clinics over the years were Andy Miller (Led), Peter Thain, and Neil Mackellow(Blackbeard) who reside in the UK and were brought over here by James.

Andy Miller (Led)
Long time UK caster who manages the UKSF site - am I right Led? Andy also compiled a CD of UK casters from a tournament he video taped which he and James sold to a lot of us USA casters - it was well worth the $30.00. Andy, I'm sure you do a lot of other things that I don't know about.

Neil Mackellow (Blackbeard)
Seaangler Magazine writer?
Technical Consultant for Penn Reels here in Philadelphia (close to where I live) 
Up there with the top ten or even five best caster ever in the UK or anywhere for than matter. Again, Neil, you could fill in my blanks for Hat.

Tres Irby (Tres Irby)
Owner of Hatteras Outfitters
Long time Sportcast USA day caster and up there with the best of the USA casters. 

Orest (?)
I don't know Orest full name but I've met him at either one of our National or World events a year back or so with Frosty. He is one of the Florida casters tha will hopefully be sanctioned by Sportcast USA in the coming year(s) that James initially worked and that the we at sportcast USA want to encourage.


----------



## ArdmoreBill

I'll try to deal with each novel at a time - so I might not be done til tomorrow...

Andy (Led) here is link to were you can view the Sportcast USA by-laws and constitution:
http://www.sportcastusa.org/images/SCUSA Constition and By-laws.PDF or you can go to the first page of this thread and follow the link to sportcast USA and scroll down to the link for by-laws and constitution. This copy of the constitution and by-laws is essentially what we are using for the 2005 sportcast USA constitution and by-laws, minus the changes that Chuck Wilson and James Williams tried to impose on all the members last year. The changes they made were not voted on by the membership, rather they were imposed on the membership by the will of the President, Chuck Wilson and Vice President, James Williams and were deemed unconstitutional. The changes made by both the President and Vice President to the 2004 by-laws and constitution were deemed null and void. So, to make this even more boring, the Sportcast USA constitution has not really changed at all. I can e-mail you what was changed by the 2004 Pres. and Vice Pres. if you like, for your convenience or put it here on the boards - what ever you would like. 

The current 2005 Sportcast USA constitution and by-laws are the same as 2003 and also 2001(?) when you last cast with us. So, I hope this solves the problem and you will again join us some time soon on the casting field over here in the USA.

Bill Halpin Jr.


----------



## ArdmoreBill

Dearest Neil,

You said,
"I find it a little strange that you choose to “out” several people because they have not joined your club. Especially when we have not received an application form – although I see from Led’s post he has now received one."

A lot of rubbish has been dumped on this thread(I believe right on the heads of the Sportcast membership) and I'm going to make sure, for everyone's sake, Sportcast USA member or no, that everyone knows who is saying what. Neil, your demanding that people have "a right to know". Don't you think it is a little irresponsible of you considering your position in the casting and fishing world to be doing this? I don't know why you don't have a membership form but this is not a secret society - you can sign up as a member any time you like, by e-mail or via the telephone. 

You said,
"So I have to ask the question: Was I, the other people on your hit list or the other 40 odd original members sent an application form to join your club? 

Sorry, rhetorical question. No you did not."

I have no idea what your talking about.

You said,
"After all the backbiting and recriminations of the last year I would have thought you would be better off attempting to mend a few bridges rather than resorting to knocking the people who have done their best to help and support Long Casting in the USA.

BlackBeard / Neil Mackellow

PS - thank you for your condoleneces re the 7/7 bombings"

How am I knocking you by identify who you are and that your not a member? If everyone is supposed to judge for themselves shouldn't we all know who we are dealing with and who is saying what. And yes, you and others here have made tremendous efforts to promote the sport of distance casting, in promoting sportcast USA so why should any of that change. The elected officers changed in sportcast USA but the membership did not. We have all the same members as last year - give or take a few and the general interest from the fishing public on this board and others has not changed. The ultimate goal of practicing and promoting the sport has not changed. So, what or who has changed?

Bill Jr.


----------



## ArdmoreBill

Tres,

You said,
"Respectfully, your comments directed to me and some other past Sportcast members that are concerned with the current state of affairs are simply ludicrous. Hell will freeze over before I will join any club again or sign any "legal document" for that matter where I can't "read with my own eyes" just what it is that I'm joining, agreeing to and/or assuming liability for before I sign. Especially when I can't even get a copy of said documents to keep for my records and/or for further review as I see fit so I can then make something close to an intelligent, informed decision before signing. The days of me signing anything solely on a "Trust Me" assurance from anyone are long since gone."

I'm confused because I never asked you to do any such thing. What documents are you talking about? Tres, this is Bill Jr. not Bill Sr., hello!


You said,
"As for your comments on the next elections and running for office.....

Can't you see where this is all headed? It's already just about turned into a regional club and getting smaller by the minute. You have what now, 24 members eligible to vote?"

Last time I checked sportcast USA had over 50 members for 2005.

You said,
"What if only half of those vote this time or sign up for next year? How many will want to run for office? And how can I vote or run for office when I can't even find out enough information to become a regular member?"

I'm confused again, what can't you see? The rules and regs are all public, the insurance is also available to all members who request to see it and the by-laws and constitution has not changed any from last year all the way back to when Joe ran the show - and you cast at the tourneys all those years. I don't understand what has changed? 

Tres
You said,
"Led, Bill (to answer your question/remarks)... 
well .... I'm sorry." (sorry but to long to leave whole...)

Tres, were you a member last year, in 2004? You cast last year and the form to sign up for membership is the same this year as last. The by-laws and constitution have not changed and the insurance is the same. I don't understand the difference between signing last years form, which you obviously must have signed to be a member last year and this years form? What has changed for you? 

Bill Jr.


----------



## Tommy

James,

It really borders on hysterical to see you quote the Sportcast USA constitution. You stand solidly behind the document when it suits you...

"This entire election mess began because the people appointed to handle the election either could not or would not understand the Sportcast U.S.A. Constitution and Bylaws and refused to follow the constitutionally correct guidelines as outlined by the club president. Those documents require that the election and counting on ballots take place the annual meeting. They also required us the present a financial report at that same annual meeting. The constitution and bylaws further require that the financial report must include the entire fiscal year from January 1 - December 31 of the year. As you can see from the above constitutional facts, we were bound by the constitution to have the annual meeting after December 31 in order to include a complete financial report."

You then desecrate the document when you see fit, in this case by illegally attempting to kick members out of the club.

Article 4 Section 2 " Membership in the Club may be terminated upon the recommendation of the BOARD OF DIRECTORS and approved by a majority of the members". 

No matter how you try to spin it, the 04 executive board did not have the authority to take this action.

Under different circumstances it would truely be funny.

You have skill.

You use words and phrases such as weasel, be a man, splinter group and lie. Several of these multiple times. These are not the words of a man trying to unite the club.

You speak of the members that were suspended for violating the constitution and bylaws. I clearly remember you becoming so angry at the Worlds membership meeting that you came out of your jacket, fists balled, and had to be restrained from a physical confrontation with another member. Unsportsmanlike like conduct at it's finest. But I guess you can't kick yourself out of the club for, (your quote)

“conduct inconsistent with the Sportcast U.S.A. goal of promoting goodwill and promoting casting."

James, your so called facts are a joke.

Tommy


----------



## kinnakeettom

Hooked a couple of nice drum this evening out on gull shoals, but got back in time for the latest episode of Slick James, and Chuckwater, can't wait for the next episode, and still waiting for the posting of the final 2004 financial records, somebody hiding something????????????????


----------



## ArdmoreBill

Ah, Mr. James A.K.A Curious Caster Williams

You said,
"Once again you and your “splinter group” have lied. BLAINE AND I WERE NOT ON THE BALLOT, and Chuck’s name was added WITHOUT his permission to give the illusion of fairness. IT IS A FLAT OUT LIE TO SAY THAT WE WERE VOTED OUT WHEN WE WERE NOT ON THE BALLOT! 
Final Bogus Election Results"

Your right, you and Blaine were given the option, despite all that you had done up to that point, to be on the ballot and you and Blaine so elloquently opted not to run for re-election. Chuck, at first declined then decided later to run against Bob Sales.

You said
"If you don’t know who you voted for, how could you know what you voted for? Please show some integrity and post a retraction, and please do not weasel out by editing the above post. Be a man and post a separate correction."

The last time I looked down I was still a man. I'm not sure what you mean by editing post and weaseling out - I've never done any of these things and I'll stand by the truth when I think I'm right and admit when I'm wrong like I did above - you were right.

You said, 
"Furthermore, your comment about us suspending members without input from the members assumes that all members voiced their view on the website established by your “splinter group” now known as “Sportcast USA A NJ Non-Profit Corporation.” There are still people in this world that use telephones, email, letters, a really old-school form of communication. It’s called talking."

Right again! That is what we did at the Nationals last year with you and Chuck, face to face, member to member, we told you and chuck what we, the membership, wanted. I'm 100% certain that there was never any vote to amend the constitution unless you count that ballot you and Chuck sent out that counted ever ballot not returned as a yes vote. How many yes votes did you get? 50 or 60 something, that is about the entire membership for 2004 - what you did was an insult to all of SportcastUSA and its membership - you should be ashamed of yourselves for even considering expelling anyone. 

You said, 
The truth is that the members immediately saw the damage you and your friends were doing to Sportcast U.S.A. and insisted that we take action. The member do not like the way your website is used to cause them embarrassment and harm casting for all US casters. Five members were suspended for violating the constitution and bylaws, repeatedly using profanity in the presence of young girls as young as five while on the tournament field, and conduct inconsistent with the Sportcast U.S.A."

Get out of here, your crazy! You've lost your rocker!!! I guess that is why the members voted Chuck out and you and Blaine opted to leave the organization - because you guys were doing such a good job - get out of here!!! Look at the poll set up on this website - looks familiar does it not? Five members from a club with about 50 members were suspended - that is 10% of the club in 2004 - you did a great job in single handedly expelling 10% of all the casters in the country, some of the best in the country may I add. Well James, you didn't have the authority to suspend any member, the casters you are refering to did act in the best interest of the membership, the by-laws, constitution and the sport by following said by-laws and constitution and are in part the reason why sportcast USA is still a membership driven organization today that is open to all. I think you would have to suspend every caster and some of the family members if we start talking about profanity and you would not be immune either James. 



You said,
"By now, every person reading this thread can see that every time we present the facts your people either threaten to take us to court or change the subject. By now, everyone should also understand that you refused to take these issues to binding arbitration because they know their arguments are not supported by the facts. This is nothing more than a failed smear campaign."

I can't really comment on any of this since I'm only a caster and really not involved with these issues except to say I think you misunderstand what is happening. You are out. You have no affiliation with Sportcast USA unless you want to sign up for the 2005 membership to cast or to run for office. Oh, you would have to turn over the equipment to run the tournaments, sportcast USA's money that belongs to the membership so we can run our tournaments and promote long distance casting, and the paper work that passes from one administration to another so the club can run smoothly. But, other than this, Sportcast USA has moved on so why should any of its members waste time and effort on you. We have had a successful year despite not having the benefit of last years equipment, money and paperwork and that is all due to the membership, all 50 plus of us, who have made the difference in donations and support. Also, the officers, who you condem, got the year rolling by paying for all the new equipment and field fees out of their own pockets. Its ok by me if you don't want to be a part of this type of organization and I want all to know you are not an official of sportcast USA, you don't speak for me or any of it's fifty members. I can tell you it is the quality of the members in sportcast USA that keeps me coming back every year. 

You said,
"I am surprised to hear that they will not let people cast as day casters considering the concept of having day casters was pioneered by Bob Sales, Conn Leahy, and Earl Blake."

We do allow day casters. 

You said,
"I won’t begin to guess why they would insist that people agree to a document they have not seen."

We don't. To cast as a day caster or member everyone signs the same waiver that was used when you were in office. 

You said,
"When they were running... Now, why is that?"

Anyone who wants to read what James wrote can scroll up to read it. 
James, the membership gave you a chance last year, many chances to listen to their wishes. They didn't ask for much; run the tournaments, have food at the tournaments, and ask them how they want Sportcast USA run. It all boils down to exactly what we told you at the nationals of last year - sportcast is membership driven and what the members say goes by putting it to a vote. That is the kind of openness we had prior to 2004 and that we have now in 2005. It is how things have always been done and is backed by our constitution. All you had to do was listen to the members and with all certainty I'm sure you would have been in office for as long as you would like. You choose another path so god bless you and move on so the rest of us who are still interested in talking casting and fishing can do so. 

Bill Jr.


----------



## ArdmoreBill

I'm sorry for boring so many of you good folks, can some else take over the pilot for the next episode of Slickjames and Chuckwater cause I'm tired...


----------



## ArdmoreBill

Ya know, weve got that makings of the next reality TV show right here...think a'bout it?


----------



## LongRanger

Tommy,
You and every other board member in attendance witnessed my conduct on that day and you took the action that you deemed appropriate at the time, so let’s dispense with the revisionist history. I make no apology for making it clear to everyone in attendance that day I may be lots of things “but a punk ain’t one of ‘em.” But if anyone was offended, I apology here and now in public. In case your curious all I did was try to get my hands on another member that had been hassling me for nearly two years. 

Just as I predicted, one of you had to resort to character attacks in an attempt to skirt the true issues at hand. But fear not, here they come.

1. If you are so concerned about uniting the club then why have you failed to respond to our now 6-8 week old proposal?
2. Why have you rejected the idea of binding arbitration by a truly neutral third party?
3. Why are you refusing to let people cast because they do not wish to get involved in the politics of your club?

Here is a fun fact for you. We have not done anything to hinder your tournaments this year and yet participation is at an all time low. And, you can’t blame that on us. It was not us that set up a website and damaged the Sportcast U.S.A. name. You have no one to blame for that but yourselves. For nearly a year now, your club has missed a golden opportunity to build something good for casting America. You could have used your website to build and strengthen casting in Americas. Instead you used it to cause irreparable harm to the sport as a whole and Sportcast in particular. In fact, we remained silent until now in an effort to avoid exactly what is happen here on this message board. All we did was post a simple public notice announcing the formation of your New Jersey club and that people should direct their comments and questions directly your club and not Sportcast U.S.A. If you club is so great, why not take proud in your club’s bright future and stop pretending to be Sportcast U.S.A. And, please do not insult us with the lame line “all we did was register Sportcast in NJ as a non-profit to protect the members.” If that were true, then why did your club president and secretary claim that the New Jersey club was a fake? 

If a woman gives birth to a set of twins which are born five minutes apart and she names both of them Jane Doe are they the same person? Then, how can two clubs that are born nearly twenty years apart be the same club especially considering that they have separate tax numbers, separate bank accounts, and they are licensed in separate states? 

We have offered you binding arbitration, we gave you a written proposal in May, and I personally gave Bob Sales, your president, a verbal proposal two weeks ago. So I think the next move to resolve this matter rest with you and yours. Lets see what you can come up with. You have all our phone numbers, so don’t be shy.

James


----------



## LongRanger

AdmoreBill,
Thanks for sharing.

James


----------



## kinnakeettom

Bill, 
The guys gotta be from Arkansas.


----------



## Black Beard

Bill, you and your colleagues have an incredible talent for what we call ‘spin’. You take what people say and twist it around to mean what you want rather than the originators intension. Or you pluck pieces from old posts and dish them up again with fresh spin. Obviously business is slack if you have this much time on your hands.

You made not a few errors in your biography’s. However, the only one I wish to bring to peoples attention is the cost of the two day seminars in Delaware which was not $100 per day, but $100 for TWO days. Although you appear to have a fabulous memory for the minutiae, your recollection of hard facts that do you no favours appears poor.

You, your dad and Con were invited guests to the seminar. You were also offered a number of free tickets for any of your club members who may be interested. The three of you turned up late and alone on the last day and proceeded to practice your casting at our seminar.

As for your description of my history? You have a business card with my casting achievements but chose to ignore facts. Thanks - Neil


----------



## BigWillJ

Oh the things I choose not to say. And I'm not talking about character or personality, though they unfortunately do play a part in running a show, but rather about the PERFORMANCE of past executive officers.



Black Beard said:


> Bill, you and your colleagues have an incredible talent for what we call ‘spin’. You take what people say and twist it around to mean what you want rather than the originators intension. Or you pluck pieces from old posts and dish them up again with fresh spin. Obviously business is slack if you have this much time on your hands.


Neil - As an innocent bystander here, I'm sorry bud, but this is what we over here dub, "the pot calling the kettle black"



Black Beard said:


> You made not a few errors in your biography’s. However, the only one I wish to bring to peoples attention is the cost of the two day seminars in Delaware which was not $100 per day, but $100 for TWO days. Although you appear to have a fabulous memory for the minutiae, your recollection of hard facts that do you no favours appears poor.


I could share a story about James' reaction to me when he so eloquently asked me why I wasn't attending this seminar, but I choose not to. It'd be just another one of what he calls "attacks" on his character or personality. Besides, based on his overall demure, he'd just deny it and say I was a liar, or skirt the issue with issues of his own.



Black Beard said:


> You, your dad and Con were invited guests to the seminar. You were also offered a number of free tickets for any of your club members who may be interested. The three of you turned up late and alone on the last day and proceeded to practice your casting at our seminar.


Which "club" are you talking about? I don't remember James mentioning any "free" tickets in his above invite. Though I'm sure he'll have an answer to that in what I believe to be his oft poorly designed rebuts in defense of himself.



Black Beard said:


> As for your description of my history? You have a business card with my casting achievements but chose to ignore facts. Thanks - Neil


From where I sit, Ardmore provided very good and succinct capsules of those he described. I'm not defending him, he can speak for himself. It's just that I don't feel his capsules were supposed to be everyone's full and total resume, and it disappoints me to see you react this way about that.

James wrote, "Just as I predicted, one of you had to resort to character attacks in an attempt to skirt the true issues at hand."

Please tell me how Chuck's illegal banning of members in good standing, according to the "Rules" YOU were "appointed" (not elected) to uphold is an attack on one's character?

Also, please share with me how your three isssues are purported to be, or can be construed to be, the "true issues at hand". And please, no more of your fancy footwork. Just answer the freakin' questions.

From Ardmore in reference to James, "Once again you and your “splinter group” have lied. BLAINE AND I WERE NOT ON THE BALLOT, and Chuck’s name was added WITHOUT his permission to give the illusion of fairness. IT IS A FLAT OUT LIE TO SAY THAT WE WERE VOTED OUT WHEN WE WERE NOT ON THE BALLOT! 
Final Bogus Election Results"

Yeah, this, and multiple other incidents of calling people liars for some self-serving purpose, coming from the same person who only recently asked that the name calling be stopped.

Hat80 said, "On a serious note, I have to wonder if all you folks realize how bad your hurting the sport you all claim to love so much? This whole thing really is sad!"

Amen to that. My head hurts, but not as much as my feet after being dazzled by all the dancing.

Sometimes I wish I was born with a big enough ego to be as high on myself as some are around here. They humble me on one hand. On the other, they are fast approaching that pinnacle which makes me want to add - I'm nearly ashamed to say I know them.


----------



## LongRanger

Click here and then I will explain:
www.longdistancecasting.forumflash.com/index.php?showtopic=356

You have just read the election notice posted by Sportcast USA A NJ Non-Profit Corporation. They claim to be guided by the Sportcast U.S.A. Constitution and Bylaws as signed by Joe Moore. As I stated in my previous post above those two documents require that the election take place on or after December 31 of each year. And yet, they have once again scheduled an election time in violation of the document that they themselves agreed to abide by when they signed their club’s membership application. By their own admissions they are using the unchanged version. So how is that they are able to have an election prior to December 31, 2005? When we objected to the election date they picked for the last election it was not by choice. It was out of an obligation to follow the Sportcast U.S.A. Constitution.

It only takes a 2/3 vote of the membership to amend the constitution to allow for a change in the election date. I don’t understand why the members should be asked to abide by a document that the club officers are free to ignore. How does that work?


----------



## ArdmoreBill

Neil, I thought the general info. would suffice and was not really worried over every detail. My intention was not to post your bio in every detail, which I did have at one time, but don't anymore. But, feel free to post it here if you think we should all know more about you. My intention was to make sure folks no who you are - in general...


----------



## shaggy

Don't know for sure about Neil and his accomplishmens, and not because I don't believe, but do know me as a surf fisherman as opposed to a "distance caster" am familiar with his name and accomplishments. Maybe ya'll should take a hint from some of us surf guys, who became friends, it's about the love of the sport. To us, not about casting the farthest, catching the biggest or the most, supposed to be about learning and friendships and having fun, not egos, and pissing on (or off).

Neil, never met ya, but would be honored to do so, but it would cost ya at least one casting tip and a fifteen minute lesson  , and maybe a friendship that could last  

Anyhow wish I was beaching it!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Mark G

*Question for James (longranger)*

I am trying my best to see thru all the muck and make a determination for myself who is on the up and up here.

One simple question - you have been accused of sending out a vote to members in which you reserved the right to detemine the meaning of failure to return a vote meant a yes vote. In plain english this means you determined ahead of time what "your" interpretation of someone abstaining meant.

True or False

Simple questions deserve simple answers



PS I am giving you an opportunity to save face- you are starting to lose credibility, and I say that as someone totally impartial to this entire mess.


----------



## BigWillJ

LongRanger said:


> Click here and then I will explain:
> www.longdistancecasting.forumflash.com/index.php?showtopic=356
> 
> You have just read the election notice posted by Sportcast USA A NJ Non-Profit Corporation. They claim to be guided by the Sportcast U.S.A. Constitution and Bylaws as signed by Joe Moore. As I stated in my previous post above those two documents require that the election take place on or after December 31 of each year. And yet, they have once again scheduled an election time in violation of the document that they themselves agreed to abide by when they signed their club’s membership application. By their own admissions they are using the unchanged version. So how is that they are able to have an election prior to December 31, 2005? When we objected to the election date they picked for the last election it was not by choice. It was out of an obligation to follow the Sportcast U.S.A. Constitution.
> 
> It only takes a 2/3 vote of the membership to amend the constitution to allow for a change in the election date. I don’t understand why the members should be asked to abide by a document that the club officers are free to ignore. How does that work?


If this was directed to me James, don't bait me. You know me better than that. This is just more dancing on your part, for reasons known only to you, to continue to bring up things that have already been hashed to death, and to try and place blame on others who have moved on in their efforts to continue in the sport of field distance casting under the auspices of SportcastUSA.

As you've so aptly demonstrated that you'd like to do, you may or may not come out on top of this. I dunno if you will, and can't predict that, and don't much care one way or the other, but all of what you keep bringing up in your efforts to demean everything that has happened since the election has done nothing but drag down a wider audience which has the potential to be there for you should you prevail.

It bothers me that you haven't shown any evidence, other than failed attempts at sugar-coating, that you can see what's happening thru your embittered and embattled ways ever since some stupid election took from you what you thought you had in your control as second in command.

And for what?


----------



## Mark G

*Second question for James*

I followed the link You gave to the notice of new election. Since it was stated that the current officers time is up as of Dec 31, what sense would it make to have an election AFTER that date.


----------



## shaggy

Surf Cat said:


> One simple question - you have been accused of sending out a vote to members in which you reserved the right to detemine the meaning of failure to return a vote meant a yes vote. In plain english this means you determined ahead of time what "your" interpretation of someone abstaining meant.


Well, in corporate America, when proxies are sent to shareholders, well a non-returned proxy is counted as a yes vote. Way I see it, if people are happy with the status quo, or maybe just too lazy to fill the minor paperwork out, might get to it later, then too late, well, they had thier vote counted as they wanted, or they really didn't care enough about the deal and had better things to do.

My attitude is would like to hear the musings of a few people I have met at the Sandy Point tourney (since I did have the opportunity to get a few tips), preferably by PM and get their opinions and keep private. 

In the end is there a winner, or is too much damage done?

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Mark G

*Shaggy*

As far as your comments on proxies I agree with your assessment- as long as its done above board. I'm not taking the position that it wasn't, just sounds fishy to me


----------



## BigWillJ

shaggy said:


> Well, in corporate America, when proxies are sent to shareholders, well a non-returned proxy is counted as a yes vote.


It can also be counted as a "NO" vote. But that's neither here nor there.


----------



## shaggy

BigWillJ said:


> It can also be counted as a "NO" vote. But that's neither here nor there.


Only speaking from the stocks I own, and each one pretty much says, a non return is a show of support for the boards desires, never had one say don't send and it votes against the status quo, but from recent responses I know who I would lean toward, and would send in my proxie. Something stinks in Denmark, and it AIn't the ..........

Have Jeep will travel  

but will only travel with the sand casting buddies


----------



## Earl-DC

*Hi James*

Hi James
I tried to stay out of this one but you would not let me.
In referring to me you said
“In case your curious all I did was try to get my hands on another member that had been hassling me for nearly two years.” 
The truth is, I know how you hijacked The Capital Longcasters Club and I was determined to stop you from doing the same to SportCast USA. It’s no surprise to me that you tried and is still trying to hijack SportCast USA. You seem to be a pro at hostile takeovers of casting clubs.

YOU WILL NOT OWN OR CONTROL SportCast USA.

Also please stop making vague references to the Constitution and Bylaws and state the specific article and chapter that you are referring to


SURF CAT 
I must commend you on your keen observation.
IT will be a cold day in hell, before James answer you Question! 


GOD BLESS!
Earl-dc

“The sleeping giant have awoken”


----------



## p_thain

so.........the puppet master has finally posted

now you all know who is pulling the strings behind the scenes.........one desperate man bent on revenge at all costs

a real shame that he has suckered so many nice people into following his cause without knowing the real reasons behind it


----------



## BigWillJ

shaggy said:


> Only speaking from the stocks I own, and each one pretty much says, a non return is a show of support for the boards desires, never had one say don't send and it votes against the status quo


That's great that the board of your stocks has thus far accepted all proposals and such. But trust me on this heads up, "a show of support for the board's desires", could mean that their desire is a "no" vote on some issues. Stockholders can submit proposals, and if the board's desire is to vote "no" on any issue, they should say that their desire is a "no" vote, and they should say that your non-return of the ballot means you vote "no" also. Unless I'm mistaken, they are required to say such, and be very clear in that manner. Usually in the proxies I get, it's stated somewhat in this manner, "the board recommends a vote 'for' this proposal", or "the board recommends a vote 'against' this proposal". Those are both desires of the board, and in each case a non-return would mean a yes or a no vote respectively on your part. Again, just a heads up to read all the literature carefully.


----------



## BigWillJ

p_thain said:


> so.........the puppet master has finally posted
> 
> now you all know who is pulling the strings behind the scenes.........one desperate man bent on revenge at all costs
> 
> a real shame that he has suckered so many nice people into following his cause without knowing the real reasons behind it


Peter - who are you talking about?

WHAT are you talking about?

That's some pretty heady stuff, or should I say, petty stuff.

This is getting juicy.


----------



## Tommy

Surfcat,
A little background information.

Article 11 section 1 of the club constitution states.

Roberts Rules of Order shall decide all questions in debates or proceedings of this club, provided that they do not conflict with the Club’s Constitution and By-Laws.

This is from part one of Roberts Rules, ART.VIII.VOTE. Link here if interested, http://www.rulesonline.com/ 

Voting by Mail is used for election of officers, and for *amendments to the constitution * or by-laws, and for such other important matters as the society may order to be voted on in this way. *If an amendment to the by-laws is to be voted on by mail, a printed copy of the proposed amendment is mailed to every member with the words "yes" and "no" printed underneath, or on a separate slip, with directions to cross out one of them, and return in the enclosed envelope, upon which should be printed the words, "Ballot for Amendment to Constitution.*" This envelope should usually have the signature of the voter on it, and be sealed and enclosed in another one addressed to the secretary, or to the chairman of the tellers, so that the inner envelope will not be opened except by the tellers when the votes are counted. If it is desired to present the arguments pro and con, the society can allow the leaders on the two sides to prepare brief statements to be printed and mailed with the proposed amendment to every member. Instead of having the voter's signature on the inner envelope, it may be placed on the ballot, but a place for the signature should be indicated, so that there may be some means of protection against votes being cast by other than legal voters. Voting by mail cannot be a secret ballot, as it is necessary for the tellers to know by whom each vote is cast. By some such method as the above it is practicable to give all the members, however scattered they may be, an opportunity to vote on questions of great importance.
I understand the shareholder proxy vote. It’s a different animal.

Tommy


----------



## LongRanger

Hi Surf Cat,
I think this will answer your questions. A copy of this letter was sent to every member of the club. 

http://www.sportcastusa.org/images/changesi.PDF

James


----------



## ArdmoreBill

James , you really didn't answer anything. Your just showing the form that went with the ballot. What do you have to say about it?

Just above your post, Tommy correctly outlines how we are supposed to refer to Robert'sRules for anything outside the scope of our very limited by-laws and constitution. He outlines the exact procedure for voting and ballots, that were followed when we finally had elections by the very members you appointed to the election committee and then later suspended. 

What James is not saying is by the time he issued this form and ballot created by him and Chuck, it was on the heels of the confrontation at the Nationals were James tried to put his hands on Earl and were the members all heard Chuck and James agree to having an election on a specific date. A whole lot of us were very upset with James and Chuck at the Nationals and the ballot and subsequent suspension were just the last straw. Would you say this was the proper context oh Curious One?


----------



## LongRanger

It took him over two years, Earl Blake has finally admitted that he is at the root of our current problems. He brought local club politics to Sportcast and took us where we are today. All of the problems currently experienced by Sportcast U.S.A. are the handy work of Earl “God Bless” Blake. Everyone that attended the Sportcast world’s in 2004 saw Earl’s hatred for me and Chuck for themselves. That is why Earl lost his run as vice-president in November. The first seminar held by Capital Longcasters was called “The Extreme Casting Clinic” and it featured Peter Thain and Andy Miller. Peter and Andy agreed to come to America and run the seminar in exchange for a relaxing trip. The agreement was for them to teach one weekend and then fish and relax for the remainder of the week. They later decided to add a second week just to get in more fishing. When they added a second week, I added more fishing. A few weeks before we ordered the plane tickets, Earl decided he wanted to change the schedule. He wanted to cut back on their fishing and have them spend their vacation as casting instructors. How would you feel if you went to another country and most of your vacation teaching people to cast? He also wanted to have Peter and Andy stay in a Hotel but we only had $700 and that was not enough to pay for plane tickets and hotels. So I arranged to have them stay in a friends brand new home for free. Free as in no cost to the club. Earl took that as a plot by me to keep them to myself so I could learn the secrets of casting and have a competitive advantage. After a weeks of infighting, I agreed to have nothing to do with the arrangements and I left it in Earl’s hands. I wrote a very nice letter to Peter and Andy explaining that all future arrangement would be handled by someone else and that I was out. Unknown to me at the time, Earl also wrote to Peter and Andy painting me as the devil. Peter and Andy compared my character to that of Earl’s and asked that I bring them over. The emails that follow are copies of my emails to Peter and Andy. 

==============================
From: James Eric 
Sent: Monday, August 19, 2002 11:29 PM
To: Led Chukka (E-mail); Peter Thain (E-mail)
Subject: Seminar Update...

Hi Peter and Andy,
This is the latest on the seminar. When I arrived at practice on Saturday I was informed that Earl, Charlie, and Bob had formed a new club. Bob and Charlie are old friends to Earl and their loyally supercedes the best interest of the club. I was also informed that they wish to produce the seminar. As the last remaining board member and the sole owner of the trade name Capital Longcasters they must get approval from me to legally proceed. I have offered to let them keep all seminar monies and the park permit providing I get free admission to the seminar. I have also promised not to do anything to hurt the seminar. US casters really need to learn the things that you can teach us. However, I have been told that one member has dedicated his life to keeping me out of your class. Peter I don’t want you and Andy to fight with them because you offered to cast with me while you are here. I’m trying to keep the two of you off the battle field. I can not walk away unless I certain that I will get a chance to learn from you and Andy. Nearly two years when Andy answered a casting questions for me said that if I sent him a ticket he would come to the states and just show me. If I do not reach an agreement with them this week, I may decide to continue producing the seminar myself.
Before you ask, yes I have tried to talk it out for three weeks. The member in question will not talk to me at all. It all started when I designed the schedule of events. The schedule was designed to save the club money by having you stay with members and taking you on free fishing trips. He wants you to stay in hotels. But, the club does not have money for the hotels. This member believes that I was trying to keep you to myself. But, rather than suggest affordable schedule changes, he chose to attack me personally and accuse me of having a “selfish agenda.”
At this point the seminar is still going forward. However, I am not sure if the sponsor is Capital Longcasters or the yet unnamed new club.
I don’t think the in fighting in common knowledge yet, so lets keep this between us. I do not wish to hurt reservation sales.
I will keep you posted.
James
================

From: James Eric [ ]
Sent: Tuesday, August 20, 2002 5:40 PM
To: 'thelongranger'; Led Chukka (E-mail)
Subject: RE: Seminar Update...

Hi Peter,
No matter who brings you over, you will not be stranded. They are not bad people, they just need to clam down and think clearly. I have enough support to move forward on my own. I hate being out in front on things. I prefer working in the background. However, I have run my own business for over 25 years so what the heck. I will wait until Thursday to get their reply to my proposal. I do not wish to get you and Andy in the middle of this mess. My goal is to have as many people as possible learn from you and Andy. So, I cannot support anything that results in a cancelled trip for you and Andy.One of the main goals of the original idea was to have you and Andy here for the Sportcast USA World Casting Tournament. I am 99% sure that I will produce the event myself with the help of friends. Most of the people who have paid do not care who sponsored the event.
Because of this mess and work, I have not done anything in the way of casting. I hope to start casting again next week. If I move forward, I will fully fund the event myself and take my chances with reservation sales. As promised, I will purchase the tickets in early September. I need Andy to provide ticket prices to Baltimore or Washington Dulles Airport. I gave him the information weeks ago. Keep your bags packed, the seminar is still on track.
Weather for the seminar and Sportcast event. The temp should range from 50-65 degrees. There should not be any rain over your stay. the wind should range from 5-15 miles per hour. This is based on results from the past five years.
Okay back to casting. The humidity is so high here my most recent cast are falling short of 700 feet.

I will keep you posted...

Your friend across the pond,
James
======================

I never hijacked Capital Longacsters. They went off and formed Potomac Longcasters. Earl has used that lie to recruit other supporters to his cause for over two years. Not only did his hatred destroy Potomac Longcasters, the club formed by him, Bob and Charlie P, it is now destroying Sportcast U.S.A. He spread his lies about me to the NECC causing them internal problems and at least one resignation. If the members of the NECC take a look back, they will see that they did not have any of these problems until Earl planted his seeds. 

I do not hold any ill will toward the people that are now attacking me. They were set a on path of destruction by Earl’s uncontrolled hated. They thought they were protecting Sportcast from a casting club bandit. In the future, it would be best if we all remember to get both sides of a story before picking sides.

James


----------



## ArdmoreBill

For all you folks outside of this mess, I don't think any of this is gonna make any sense. I was inside the group for all of it and I still don't understand why anyone like James or Chuck would do any of these things and not just enjoy fishing and casting together. Their motives are beyond me. But, it all boils down to this:

It does not matter what you call Sportcast USA, whether it be SportcastUSA, a NJ non-profit Corp or Sportcast Inc or My Uncle Vinney's Sportcast. It is the same bunch of people doing the same things they have always done - distance casting on the tournament field and all the good fun, food and friendship that comes with it. I would encourage all of you outside of the sportcast USA organization to take all of this including even what I say with a grain of salt. Rather, come out to a practice or to one of the tournaments in NC, NJ, MD or one of the TX or FLA tournaments and talk with casters directly. You'll get a sense of the truth better in person and the quality of Sportcast USA's members and officers will be evident.

I do understand the anger many members including myself have towards them - Chuck was not re-elected and James and Blaine decide no to run for office. They did not, to this date, return the equipment, money and documents necessary for running the club. This should be understandable to all.


----------



## kinnakeettom

Tonights episode of Slick james and Chuckwater, is even better than I would expect, thank goodness I'm in shorts cause your B/S sure is getting deep.
Got one suggestion though, and since there is no way in hedes that you are ever going to post a financial report for the year 2004, form a new club, and call it PROCAST a For Profit Corporation, and until you do post the report, you will never change my mind that the reason you are in this entire mess to make money, so prove me wrong and post the report.


----------



## ArdmoreBill

Can we call the next episode "tales of the casting club bandit"? Hi Ho Silver and away!!!!!!


----------



## sand flea

I think everyone has had their say, so I'm putting this thread to bed.

Here's to hoping for a civil resolution...


----------

